# Fourth Year Student: My Senior Year



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Fourth Year Student: My Senior Year*

This is the first entry of my fourth journal covering my diet, training and bodybuilding contests for 2008 which begin June 13-15, when I compete in the Grand Master Pro Division at the 2008 FAME World Championships in Toronto.

It will be my fourth Pro Show. 

My first journal chronicled my training and prep leading up to my first contest in March, 2005. That year I entered six contests and won trophies in all but the first one. My next journal covered my second year of competition, during which I entered 10 contests, captured several titles and won two Pro Cards in drug-free federations.

My third journal covered my diet and training as I prepared to enter my first Pro Show in 2007. By the end of my third year, I had won a third Pro Card and competed in three Pro Shows, placing third in two of them and winning my Pro Class in my final contest of the year.

I title this journal, ???Fourth Year Student: My Senior Year,??? because I am still a student of our sport. I learn new techniques every time I go to the gym. I learn about diet and training, grooming and contest prep. I have received some great help along the way from fellow competitors, diet and training coaches, web sites and publications. My goal each time I step on to a stage is to be in the best shape of my life that day. In all 26 of my contests, that has been the case.

I call it My Senior Year, because this is my fourth year of competing and if I were in school, I would be a senior. It???s a little play on words. I am a senior. During this contest season, I will turn 65 years-of-age and I will be eligible for Medicare. My hope is that I won???t need the benefits that social service any time soon.

In 2008, I will bring to the bodybuilding stage my experience in competing as an amateur Open and Master competitor and as a Master Pro competitor, a contest judge, a guest poser, a Certified Personal Trainer and contest promoter. I am a moderator on four bodybuilding forums and hold an executive management position in an international natural bodybuilding, figure, fitness and model federation. I???m also fully employed as a Vice President, Communications of a multi-national, multi-media non-profit organization, unrelated to our sport.

My goals for this year are to diet and train to enter at least four Professional bodybuilding competitions. 

Today, I begin training for my first contest of the year, the 2008 FAME World Championships in Toronto, Canada, June 13-15. I have already sent in my registration for the Grand Master Pro Division. In 2006, I won the FAME World Championship in Toronto in the Men???s Masters 60+ Class. In 2007, I won the FAME North American Championships in Miami in the Grand Master Pro Class. My goal is to win the 2008 FAME World Championships in Toronto in the Grand Master Pro Class. This will be no easy feat, because FAME contests bring out the best of the best in all classes, so I expect to face stiff competition. I look forward to that and will train as hard as I can to prepare.

I welcome your comments, suggestions and encouragement as you follow my quest. Thank you for your interest and now it???s time for me to get to work.

My goal, as I begin training for my next contest, is to embark on a lean mass gaining program. I ended my season on stage on November 3rd at 150 pounds. I want to compete next June at 155 pounds, so I will add enough weight to bring myself in at my desired contest weight after my contest prep, with the best conditioning I can achieve.

Supplements

USP Labs ??? Sponsored Athlete
- Anabolic Pump
- Powerfull
- P-SLiN
- Supercissus RX

SomaLife ??? Sponsored Athlete
- gHPSport

XanGo ??? Sponsored Athlete
- XanGo Juice

Beverly International ??? Distributor
- Mass Maker Protein Powder
- EFA Gold Essential Oils Blend
- Advanced Antioxidant
- Muscle Mass BCAA
- Creatine Select plus Phosphates
- Glutamine Select plus BCAAs

Activit
- Multivitamins

Beach Body
- Herbal Immune Boost

Diet

My diet is managed by 2007 NABBA National Champion, Eric Brugh and consists of four-day cycles of protein and carb management. Eric???s diet is proprietary so I can???t go into more detail. Just know that Eric was my nutritionist for my last six contests in 2007 and in each show, under Eric???s guidance, I came in harder and leaner.

Training Plan

Sean ???Sully??? Sullivan???s Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 1 ??? Three Weeks

Day One ??? Lower Body Quad Dominant

A Squat ??? 5 Sets
1 x 10; 1 x 8; 1 x 6; 1 x 4; 1 x 20 
Tempo 3-0-3-0
Rest 90-seconds between sets

B1 Hack Squat ??? 4 Sets
4 x 8-10 no lockout

B2 Leg Press ??? 4 Sets
4 x 12-15 no lockout

C Walking Lunge ??? 3 Sets
3 x 8-12 steps per leg
Rest 60-seconds between sets

D Leg Extensions ??? 3 Sets
3 x 15-20
Change foot position for each set (in, out, forward)

E Seated Calf Raises ??? 3 Sets
3 x 8-10 ??? Hold stretch and contraction for 5 seconds 

Day Two ??? Upper Body ??? Horizontal Dominant & Cardio

A Incline Press ??? 4 Sets
1 x 8; 1 x 6; 1 x 4; 1 x 10 
Tempo 3-0-3-0
Rest 60-seconds between sets

B Bent Over Rows ??? 4 Sets
1 x 8; 1 x 6; 1 x 4; 1 x 10
Tempo 3-0-3-0
Rest 60-seconds between sets 

C1 Wide Grip Bench Press to Neck ??? 4 Sets
4 x 8-10

C2 Seated Rows to Lower Abdomen ??? 4 Sets
4 x 8-10

D1 Decline Triceps Extensions ??? 4 Sets
4 x 7-9

D2 Bar Bell Curls ??? 4 Sets
4 x 7-9
Rest 60-seconds between sets

E Wide Grip Upright Row (elbows out and high) ??? 3 Sets
3 x 12-15

F Light Cardio ??? 20 minutes

Day Three ??? Lower Body Hip Dominant

A Stiff Leg Dead Lifts ??? 5 Sets
1 x 10; 1 x 8; 1 x 6; 1 x 4; 1 x 10 
Tempo 3-0-3-0
Rest 60-seconds between sets

B1 Leg Curls ??? 4 Sets
4 x 8-10

B2 Feet High Leg Press (Heels on top of platform) ??? 4 Sets
4 x 10-12

C High Step Ups on Bench or Aerobic Platform ??? 3 Sets
3 x 8-12 steps each leg

D Seated Leg Curls (Bend upper body forward) ??? 3 Sets
3 x 12-15

E Calf Presses ??? 3 Sets
3 x 12-15 ??? Hold stretch and contraction for 5 seconds

Day Four ??? Upper Body Vertical Dominant and Cardio

A Seated Press to Front ??? 4 Sets
4 x 4-8 
Rest 60-seconds between sets

B Wide Grip Pull Ups ??? 4 Sets
4 x 6-10 Hold contracted position for 3 seconds. 

C1 Seated Lateral Raises ??? 4 Sets
4 x 10-12 

C2 Straight Arm Pull Downs ??? 4 Sets
4 x 10-12

D1 Close Grip Bench Press ??? 4 Sets
4 x 4-8

D2 Hammer Dumb Bell Curls ??? 4 Sets
4 x 4-8

E Light Cardio ??? 20 minutes

Note: There are two light cardio sessions for each upper body day. This is to aid in recovery. The paired exercises are alternated so the A???s for example would be A1, rest 30-seconds, A2, rest 30-seconds, A-1 rest 30-seconds. These are not supersets. If the Tempo is not listed, it???s 2-1-2-1 (first number eccentric, second pause, third concentric, and fourth, stretch). This is not a rep to failure workout. Try to add 1-2% weight increase for each workout.

Friday, November 23, 2007, 29 Weeks until the 2008 FAME Worlds

After my final contest of the year on November 3rd, it felt great to be back in the gym after a two-week layoff. Since it???s Friday, I started my new training plan with what I will do on the fourth day of this plan. The Mass Maker Workout calls for weight training on Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday.

Day Four ??? Upper Body Dominant and Cardio

A Seated Press to Front ??? 4 Sets
1 x 8 ??? 200 pounds
1 x 8 ??? 220 pounds
1 x 8 ??? 240 pounds
1 x 8 ??? 240 pounds

B Wide Grip Pull Ups ??? 4 Sets
4 x 6 Holding contracted position for 3 seconds. 

C1 Seated Lateral Raises ??? 4 Sets
4 x 10 ??? 20 pound dumb bells 

C2 Straight Arm Pull Downs ??? 4 Sets
4 x 10 - 50 pounds

D1 Close Grip Bench Press ??? 4 Sets
4 x 8 ??? 105 pounds

D2 Hammer Dumb Bell Curls ??? 4 Sets
4 x 8 ??? 25 pounds

E Light Cardio ??? 20 minutes
Moderate tread mill

It was good to be back.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Saturday, November 24, 2007*

Weight: 156.8 pounds

Today I had a non-weight training session focusing on abs and cardio. My training partner and I will begin our new Mass Maker Workout Plan on Monday. I'm looking forward to adding some size during the off season.

Abs and Cardio

Hanging Leg Lifts
4 x 25 with a 2 second hold at the top of each rep

Push Ups
4 x 25 with a 2 second hold at the top of each rep

Slant Board Crunches
4 x 25 with a squeeze at the top of each rep

Seated Calf Presses
3 x 25 - 150 pounds with a 2 second hold at the top of each rep

Nice solo workout. It's great to be back in training.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Monday, November 26, 2007 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships, Toronto, Canada, June 13-15*

Even though I worked out on Friday and Saturday, I consider today as the opening of my campaign to prepare for my first Pro Show of 2008 in seven months. For the past three weeks I have relaxed from rigorous training and contest diet. I have done light work in the gym and heavy work at the table. I have enjoyed the forbidden fruits of piggery for three weeks and now it's time to get serious. As Arnold says, "I'm Back!" Today I start my diet and training to bring me on stage in the best shape of my life on June 14, when I compete in the Grand Master Pro class of the 2008 FAME World Championships. My goal, at 65, is to win this contest.

My training Coach, Sean "Sully" Sullivan (sulcop96@aol.com), provided my training plan. It's designed to help me add some needed size for my show. My nutrition coach, 2007 NABBA Champion, Eric Brugh (eba84@hotomail.com), set me up with a lean mass gain diet.

I restarted a great UPS Labs stack of P-SLin, Anabolic Pump, Powerfull and Supercissus Rx. USP Labs is one of my sponsors.

Ready, Get Set, Go!

Weight 158.8 (+ 8.8 pounds from my contest on November 3)

Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 1 ??? Three Weeks

Day One ??? Lower Body Quad Dominant

A. Free Squat ??? 5 Sets
1 x 10 - 155 pounds
1 x 8 - 200 pounds
1 x 6 - 250 pounds
1 x 4 - 270 pounds (whew)
1 x 20 - 155 pounds
Tempo 3-0-3-0
Rest 90-seconds between sets

B1. Hack Squat ??? 4 Sets
1 x 10 - 200 pounds
3 x 10 - 250 pounds
No lockout
Rest 30-seconds between sets

B2. Leg Press ??? 4 Sets
1 x 10 - 200 pounds
3 x 10 - 250 pounds
No lockout
Rest 30-seconds between sets

C. Walking Lunge ??? 3 Sets
3 x 12 steps per leg
Rest 60-seconds between sets

D. Leg Extensions ??? 3 Sets
3 x 20 - 110 pounds (I couldn't lift any heavier - Toast)
Change foot position for each set (in, out, forward)

E1. Seated Calf Raises (Donkey Press) ??? 3 Sets
3 x 25 ??? 200 pounds
Hold stretch and contraction for 5 seconds

E2. Standing Calf Raises - Body Weight
3 x 25

I enjoyed this workout. It's good to be back on track.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Tuesday, November 27, 2007 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships*

I worked with a new client this morning. His name is Michael Jackson and he is 47, 6' 2", 270 pounds. We both had a good time. We combined several exercises with push ups. I made the big man sweat. Ha.

Weight: 159.2

Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 1 ??? Three Weeks

Day Two ??? Upper Body ??? Horizontal Dominant & Cardio

A. Incline Press ??? 4 Sets
1 x 8 - 115 pounds
1 x 6 - 135 pounds
1 x 4 - 155 pounds
1 x 10 - 135 pounds
4 x 10 push ups 
Tempo 3-0-3-0
Rest 60-seconds between sets

B. Bent Over Dumb Bell Rows ??? 4 Sets
1 x 8 - 35 pound dumb bells
1 x 6 - 40 pound dumb bells
1 x 4 - 50 pound dumb bells
1 x 10 - 40 pound dumb bells 
4 x 10 push ups
Tempo 3-0-3-0
Rest 60-seconds between sets 

C1. Wide Grip Bench Press to Neck ??? 4 Sets
1 x 10 - 95 pounds 
1 x 10 - 115 pounds
1 x 10 - 125 pounds
1 x 10 - 135 pounds
4 x 10 push ups

C2. Seated Rows to Lower Abdomen ??? 4 Sets
1 x 10 - 100 pounds 
1 x 10 - 105 pounds
1 x 10 - 120 pounds
1 x 10 - 140 pounds
4 x 10 push ups

D1. Decline Triceps Extensions ??? 4 Sets
2 x 9 - 50 pound bar bell
2 x 9 - 60 pound bar bell

D2. Bar Bell Curls ??? 4 Sets
4 x 9 - 50 pound bar bell (I Go, You Go)
No rest between sets

E, Wide Grip Upright Row (elbows out and high) ??? 3 Sets - Smith Machine
3 x 15 - 115 pounds

F. Light Cardio ??? 20 minutes

Michael said he really enjoyed out workout. I believe he did. It's been a long time since he did 160 push ups.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Wednesday, November 28, 2007 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships in Toronto*

Weight: 157.8 pounds (Now that I'm eating clean, I have dropped a few pounds since my post- contest feeding frenzy).

Today my training partner and I had a non-weight training abs workout.

Hanging Leg Raises 
4 x 25

Slant Board Crunches
4 x 25

Unassisted Sit Ups
4 x 25

Stretches
Heavenly

I am still sore as hell from Monday's legs workout. Whew.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Thursday, November 29, 2007 - Training for the FAME World Championships*

Weight: 158.8

Sean ???Sully??? Sullivan???s Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 1 ??? Three Weeks

Day Three ??? Lower Body Hip Dominant

A. Stiff Leg Dead Lifts ??? 5 Sets
1 x 10 - 135 pounds
1 x 8 - 155 pounds
1 x 6 - 175 pounds
1 x 4 - 200 pounds
1 x 10 - 135 pounds 
Tempo 3-0-3-0
Rest 60-seconds between sets

B1. Leg Curls ??? 4 Sets
4 x10 - 110 pounds

B2. Feet High Leg Press (Heels on top of platform) ??? 4 Sets
4 x 10 - 270 pounds

C. High Step Ups on Bench or Aerobic Platform ??? 3 Sets
3 x 12 steps each leg - Holding 30 pound dumb bells

D. Seated Leg Curls (Bend upper body forward) ??? 3 Sets
3 x 10 - 110 pounds 

E. Calve Press ??? 3 Sets
3 x 25 ??? Hold stretch and contraction for 5 seconds

F. Standing Calve Raises
3 x 25 - Body weight - Hold stretch and contraction for 5 seconds

Great workout. Fun stuff.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Friday, November 30, 2007, Training for the 2008 FAME World Championship*

Weight: 161.1

I have added 11 pounds since my final contest of the year on November 3rd. I'm not sure where I will taper off, maybe 165 - 167. My plan is to hold at whatever weight I hit for a period while lifting as heavy as I can to add some needed size, especially in my legs. Lots of squats in my future. My training partner couldn't make it today so I trained solo and spent some time BSing with my fellow gym rats. Hell, it's Friday. LOL

Day Four ??? Upper Body Dominant and Cardio

A. Seated Press to Front ??? 4 Sets (Life Fitness Chest Press)
1 x 8 ??? 130 pounds
1 x 8 ??? 145 pounds
1 x 8 ??? 150 pounds
1 x 8 ??? 160 pounds

B. Wide Grip Pull Ups ??? 4 Sets
4 x 6 Holding contracted position for 3 seconds. 

C1. Seated Lateral Raises ??? 4 Sets
4 x 10 ??? 20 pound dumb bells 

C2. Lat Pull Downs ??? 4 Sets
4 x 10 - 120 pounds

D1. Close Grip Bench Press ??? 4 Sets
4 x 8 ??? 135 pounds

D2. Hammer Dumb Bell Curls ??? 4 Sets
4 x 8 ??? 25 pounds

E. Light Cardio ??? 20 minutes
Moderate tread mill 

While I was doing the exercises, I was intense. While I was BSing with my follow gym rats, I was mellow.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Monday, December 3, 2007 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships*

Weight 157.6

Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 1 ??? Three Weeks - Week Two

Day One ??? Lower Body Quad Dominant

A. Free Squat ??? 5 Sets - Each set +5 pounds from last week
1 x 10 - 165 pounds
1 x 8 - 205 pounds
1 x 6 - 255 pounds
1 x 4 - 275 pounds (whew)
1 x 20 - 165 pounds
Tempo 3-0-3-0
Rest 90-seconds between sets

B1. Hack Squat ??? 4 Sets + 20 pounds from last week
4 x 10 - 270 pounds
No lockout
Rest 30-seconds between sets

B2.. Leg Press ??? 4 Sets + 20 pounds from last week
4 x 10 - 270 pounds
No lockout
Rest 30-seconds between sets

C. Walking Lunge ??? 3 Sets
3 x 12 steps per leg - Carrying 25 pound dumb bells
Rest 60-seconds between sets

D. Leg Extensions ??? 3 Sets
3 x 15 - 130 pounds
Change foot position for each set (in, out, forward)

E1. Seated Calf Raises (Donkey Press) ??? 3 Sets + 20 pounds from last week
3 x 25 ??? 230 pounds
Hold stretch and contraction for 5 seconds

E2. Standing Calf Raises - Body Weight
3 x 25

I felt strong today. Great pumps.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Tuesday, December 4 , 2007 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships*

I continued working with a new client this morning. Michael Jackson is 49, 6' 6", 270 pounds. All of our lifts today were heavier than last week, except for two new exercises we did to replace two others. 

Weight: 158.8

Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 1 ??? Three Weeks - Week Two

Day Two ??? Upper Body ??? Horizontal Dominant & Cardio

A. Incline Press ??? 4 Sets
1 x 8 - 125 pounds +10 pounds
1 x 6 - 155 pounds + 20 pounds
1 x 4 - 165 pounds + 10 pounds
1 x 10 - 155 pounds + 20 pounds
4 x 10 Dips 
Tempo 3-0-3-0
Rest 60-seconds between sets

B. Bent Over Bar Bell Rows ??? 4 Sets
1 x 8 - 70 pounds
1 x 6 - 90 pounds
1 x 4 - 110 pounds
1 x 10 - 70 pounds 
Tempo 3-0-3-0
Rest 60-seconds between sets 

C1. Wide Grip Bench Press to Neck ??? 4 Sets
1 x 10 - 105 pounds + 15 pounds 
1 x 10 - 125 pounds + 10 pounds
1 x 10 - 145 pounds + 20 pounds
1 x 10 - 165 pounds + 30 pounds

C2. Seated Dual Cable Rows to Lower Abdomen ??? 4 Sets
4 x 10 - 60 pounds

D1. Decline Triceps Extensions ??? 4 Sets
4 x 9 - 70 pound bar bell - + 20 pounds

D2. Bar Bell Curls ??? 4 Sets
4 x 9 - 60 pound bar bell (I Go, You Go) + 10 pounds
No rest between sets

E, Wide Grip Upright Row (elbows out and high) ??? 3 Sets - Smith Machine
3 x 15 - 115 pounds (Didn't do this, ran out of time).

F. Light Cardio ??? 20 minutes (Didn't do this, ran out of time)

Michael and I enjoyed moving up in weights. We will do more moving up on Thursday. Tomorrow is an abs and cardio day.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Wednesday, December 5 , 2007 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships in Toronto*

Weight: 160.0 I'm starting to add some lean weight as I contunue my bulking up phase

I trained my two training partners today (225 pounds and 270 pounds). The three of us made quite a stir doing crunches, situps, pull ups and skip rope as a trio.

Pull Ups
5 x 10 (my training partners did assisted, I did free)

Hanging Leg Raises 
4 x 25

Slant Board Crunches
4 x 25 (6 pound ball toss for two sets)

Ball Crunches
2 x 25

Unassisted Sit Ups
4 x 25

Skip Rope
1 x 200

Stretches


This was a good solid non-weight training workout


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Thursday, December 6, 2007 - Training for the FAME World Championships*

Weight: 161.8

Sean ???Sully??? Sullivan???s Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 1 ??? Three Weeks - Week Two

Day Three ??? Lower Body Hip Dominant

A. Romanian Stiff Leg Dead Lifts ??? 5 Sets
1 x 10 - 135 pounds
1 x 8 - 155 pounds
1 x 6 - 175 pounds
1 x 4 - 200 pounds
1 x 10 - 135 pounds 
Tempo 3-0-3-0
Rest 90-seconds between sets

B1. Leg Curls ??? 4 Sets
4 x10 - 125 pounds

B2. Feet High Leg Press (Heels on top of platform) ??? 4 Sets
4 x 10 - 270 pounds

C. Single Step Stair Climb
10 flights up, 10 flights down

D1. Hip Adductor
3 x 10 - 305 pounds (maxed machine)

D2. Hip Abductor
3 x 10 - 250 pounds 

E. Calve Press ??? 3 Sets
3 x 25 ??? Hold stretch and contraction for 5 seconds

F. Standing Calve Raises
3 x 25 - Body weight - Hold stretch and contraction for 5 seconds

Great workout. Fun stuff. My two gentle giant training partners had a good time.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Friday, December 7, 2007, Training for the 2008 FAME World Championship*

Weight: 162.8

I have added nearly 13 pounds since my final contest of the year on November 3rd. I'm not sure where I will taper off, maybe 165 - 170. My plan is to hold at whatever weight I hit for a period while lifting as heavy as I can to add some needed size, especially in my legs. Lots of squats in my future. 

Day Four ??? Upper Body Dominant and Cardio

A. Dumb Bell Flat Bench Press ??? 4 Sets
1 x 8 ??? 60 pounds
1 x 8 ??? 65 pounds
1 x 8 ??? 70 pounds
1 x 8 ??? 80 pounds

B. Wide Grip Pull Ups ??? 4 Sets
4 x 6 Holding contracted position for 3 seconds. 

C1. Seated Lateral Raises ??? 4 Sets
4 x 10 ??? 25 pound dumb bells 

C2. Lat Pull Downs ??? 4 Sets
4 x 10 - 120 pounds

D1. Close Grip Bench Press ??? 4 Sets
4 x 8 ??? 155 pounds

D2. Hammer Dumb Bell Curls ??? 4 Sets
4 x 8 ??? 30 pounds

E. Light Cardio ??? 20 minutes
Moderate tread mill 

This is the second week of Phase I. I already have Phase II in my hands and will start it after we complete week three of Phase I.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Monday, December 10, 2007 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships*

Weight 161.2

Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 1 ??? Three Weeks - Week Three

Day One ??? Lower Body Quad Dominant

Today I had the best legs workout ever and set a personal best lift in the Squat rack.

A. Free Squat ??? 5 Sets
1 x 10 - 135 pounds warm up
1 x 10 - 185 pounds
1 x 8 - 225 pounds
1 x 6 - 275 pounds
1 x 6- 325 pounds - Personal Record
1 x 20 - 155 pounds

B-1 Hack Squat ??? 2 Sets
2 x 10 - 300 pounds

B-2. Leg Press ??? 2 Sets
2 x 10 - 300 pounds

C. Walking Lunge ??? 2 Sets
2 x 12 steps per leg - Carrying 30 pound dumb bells

D. Leg Extensions ??? 3 Sets
3 x 12 - 150 pounds

E1. Seated Calf Raises (Donkey Press) ??? 3 Sets
3 x 25 ??? 200 pounds

E2. Standing Weighted Calf Raises (Smith Machine) - 3 Sets
3 x 25 - 200 pounds

I felt extra strong today. Great pumps. Great Psyche.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Tuesday, December 11 , 2007 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships*

I continued working with a new client this morning. Michael Jackson is 47, 6' 2", 270 pounds. All of our lifts today were heavier than last week, except for two new exercises we did to replace two others. We also combined push ups with each set.

Weight: 160.8

Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 1 ??? Three Weeks - Week Three

Day Two ??? Upper Body ??? Horizontal Dominant & Cardio - 90 Minute Workout

A. Incline Dumb Bell Press ??? 4 Sets
1 x 8 - 50 pound dumb bells
1 x 6 - 60 pound dumb bells
1 x 4 - 75 pound dumb bells
1 x 10 - 50 pound dumb bells
4 x 10 Push ups

B. Bent Over Dumb Bell Rows ??? 4 Sets
1 x 8 - 40 pound dumb bells
1 x 6 - 45 pound dumb bells
1 x 4 - 50 pound dumb bells
1 x 10 - 50 pound dumb bells 
4 x 10 Push ups 

C. Flat Bench Dumb Bell Flies ??? 4 Sets
1 x 10 - 30 pound dumb bells 
1 x 10 - 35 pound dumb bells
1 x 10 - 40 pound dumb bells
1 x 15 - 50 pound dumb bells (felt strong)
4 x 10 Push ups

D. Wide Grip Seated Cable Rows to Lower Abdomen ??? 4 Sets
1 x 8 - 100 pounds
1 x 8 - 105 pounds
1 x 8 - 120 pounds
1 x 8 - 140 pounds
4 x 10 Push ups

E. Decline Triceps Extensions ??? 2 Sets
2 x 9 - 35 pound dumb bells 
2 x 10 Push ups

F. Dumb Bell Curls ??? 4 Sets
1 x 9 - 30 pound single dumb bell curls 
1 x 9 - 30 pound double dumb bell curls 
1 x 9 - 25 pound slow raise/slow lower dumb bell curls 
1 x 25 - 25 pound scissor dumb bell curls
4 x 10 Push ups

G. Life Fitness Lat Pull Down - 3 sets
1 x 8 - 130 pounds 
1 x 8 - 150 pounds 
1 x 8 - 175 pounds 
3 x 10 Push ups

H. Light Cardio ??? 20 minutes (Didn't do this, ran out of time)

Michael and I enjoyed moving up in weights. We will do more moving up on Thursday. Tomorrow is an abs and cardio day. It was also cool doing 250 push ups. It doesn't seem like a lot when you do them 10 at a time.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Wednesday, December 12 , 2007 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships in Toronto*

Weight: 161.6 I'm continuing to add lean weight as I continue my bulking up phase.

Non-Weight Training Workout

Pull Ups
5 x 10 (last set included 1 x 5 with a 45-pound plate strapped to my waist)

Hanging Leg Raises 
4 x 25

Slant Board Crunches
4 x 25 (holding two 5-pound weights close to the head)

Bosu Ball Balance with Weights
2 x 25 with 10 pound dumb bells (curls, laterals, extensions, presses)

Unassisted Sit Ups
4 x 25

Leg raises 
2 x 25 (holding a 4 pound ball between the feet)

Skip Rope
1 x 200

Stretches

This was a good solid non-weight training workout


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Thursday, December 13, 2007 - Training for the FAME World Championships*

Weight: 163.2 (I went to my company's Christmas Luncheon yesterday. Nuff said.)

Sean ???Sully??? Sullivan???s Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 1 ??? Three Weeks - Week Three

Day Three ??? Lower Body Hip Dominant

A. Stiff Leg Dead Lifts ??? 5 Sets
1 x 10 - 155 pounds
1 x 8 - 175 pounds
1 x 6 - 205 pounds
1 x 4 - 225 pounds
1 x 10 - 155 pounds 

B. Leg Curls ??? 4 Sets
4 x 8 - 140 pounds

C. High Step Ups on Bench
3 x 12 steps each leg, holding two 5 pound plates

D. Seated Calve Press ??? 3 Sets
3 x 25 ??? 170 pounds - Hold stretch and contraction for 5 seconds

E. Standing Calve Raises
3 x 25 - Body weight - Hold stretch and contraction for 5 seconds

Great workout. We had cut it short because my partner had a doctor's appointment.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Friday, December 14, 2007, Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships*

Weight: 163.0 

This was the final workout of Phase I of Sean's Mass Maker Workout. Tomorrow I will post Phase II and begin the new workout on Monday.
. 
Day Four ??? Upper Body Dominant

A. Seated Press to Front ??? 4 Sets (Hammer Strength Iso-lateral wide chest press)
1 x 8 - 200 pounds
1 x 8 - 220 pounds
1 x 8 - 240 pounds
1 x 8 - 260 pounds 
4 x 10 Dips

B. Lats Pull Downs ??? 5 Sets (Free Motion cable machine)
Holding contracted position for 3 seconds.
1 x 6 - 100 pounds
1 x 6 - 120 pounds
1 x 6 - 140 pounds
1 x 6 - 160 pounds
1 x 10 - 100 pounds - single arm pull downs
4 x 10 Dips

C. Seated Lateral Raises ??? 4 Sets (Life Fitness Shoulder Raise)
1 x 8 - 50 pounds 
1 x 8 - 70 pounds
1 x 8 - 90 pounds
1 x 8 - 100 pounds

D. Side Arm Cable Pull Downs ??? 2 Sets
2 x 10 - 20 pounds 

E. Dumb Bell Shrugs - 2 Sets 
2 x 20 - 60 pound dumb bells

F. Machine Preacher Curls ??? 4 Sets
1 x 8 - 70 pounds 
1 x 8 - 80 pounds 
1 x 8 - 90 pounds
1 x 15 - 100 pounds

G. Light Cardio ??? 20 minutes
Moderate tread mill 

This has been an excellent three weeks. It will only get better.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Saturday, December 15, 2007, Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships Toronto, Canada, June 13-15*

On Monday, I will begin Phase II of a five-part training plan developed by my Friend and Coach, Sean ???Sully??? Sullivan of Cape Cod, Massachusetts. During the past two years, Sully has helped me prepare for all of my bodybuilding competitions. With his help, I have improved for each contest. This 15-week plan is Sully???s latest effort to help me grow some new muscle for my next Pro Show in six months. Thanks, Sully. You???re the best!

Sully's Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 2 ??? Three Weeks

Day One ??? Upper Body High Load Workout 

Incline Bench Press
5 Sets, 4-6 Reps

Wide Grip Bench Press
4 Sets, 6-8 Reps

Cable Flies
4 Sets, 8-12 Reps

Dips
3 Drop Sets, 4-6 Reps + Max, + Max, with 10 seconds rest between maximum efforts

Loaded Chest Stretch with Dumb Bells at the bottom of Fly position.

Seated Dumb Bell Press
5 Sets, 4-6 Reps

Seated Lateral Raises
5 Sets, 8-10 Reps

Decline Skull Crushers
4 Sets, 8-10 Reps

Day Two - Legs Day!

Squats 
4 Sets, 4-6 Reps - followed by 1 Set of 20-30 Reps

Leg press 
4 Sets, 8-10 Reps

Hack Squat
4 Sets, 15-20 Reps

Leg Extensions 
1 Set, 15-20 Reps - followed by 2 drop sets of maximum reps

Quad stretch

Stiff Leg Dead Lift
5 Sets, 6-8 Reps

Leg Curl 
5 Sets, 8-10 Reps with 1/4 reps at the end of each set

Ham String Stretch

Seated Calf Press
3 Sets, 20-30 Reps

Standing Calf Raises 
3 Sets, 6-8 Reps

Day Three - Upper Body High Volume I

Rack Dead Lifts 
4 Sets, 4-6 Reps

Pull Ups 
4 Sets, 6-8 Reps

Close Grip Lat Pull Down 
4 Sets, 10-12 Reps

Cable Rows 
3 sets, 4-6 + Max + Max

Back stretch

Preacher Curls 
5 Sets, 6-8 Reps

Dumb Bell Curls 
5 Sets, 8-10 Reps

Seated Dumb Bell Shrugs 
3 Sets, 4-6 Reps

Bent-Over Laterals 
3 Sets, 8-10 Reps

Day Four - Low Volume, Upper Body I

Smith Machine Bench Press 
3 Sets, 5 Rest Pause Reps 
(1 rep, rack, 10 seconds rest, rep 2, rack...)

Cable Crossover 
2 Sets, 10-12 Reps 
With 3 weight drops (total 30-40 reps/set)

Hammer or Smith Shoulder Press 
3 Sets, 5 Rest Pause Reps

Cable Lateral Raises
2 sets, 10-12 reps 
With 3 drops (total is 30-40 reps/set)

Close Grip Bench Press in Smith 
3 Sets, 5 Rest Pause Reps

V-Bar Press Downs 
2 Sets, 10-12 Reps 
With 3 drops (total of 30-40 reps/set)

Day Five - Low Volume, Upper Body II

Hammer or Bent Over Bar Bell Rows 
3 Sets, 4-6 Reps 
Hold contracted position for 5 seconds and negative position for 8 seconds

Wide Grip Pull Down 
2 Sets, 10-12 Reps
With 3 drops each set

Seated Cable Rows to Face 
3 Sets, 3-4 Reps
Hold contracted position for 5 seconds and negative position for 5 seconds.

Rear Delts Machine 
3 Sets of 10-12 Reps
With 3 drops each set

Bar Bell Curls 
3 Sets, 5 Rest Pause Reps

Cable Curls 
2 Sets, 10-12 Reps
With 3 drops each set

Note: Week one do 2 fewer sets of each exercise then listed, so if it says 5 do 3. The following week add a set and go to 4 and the 3rd week add another set and go to 5. So the 3 set exercises are 1 set, week 1, 2 sets, week 2 and so on. Both the volume and intensity have gone up in this Phase. You add a day and do drop sets. This adds to both the volume and the intensity. From here we go into body part specialization programs and end with a low volume, super high intensity phase. Over 15 weeks you should see some great size gains.

Sully


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Monday, December 17, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships*

Weight: 163.6 pounds

This is the first day of Phase II of Sean's Mass Maker workout. We lifted heavy with fewer reps. Fun.

Sully's Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 2 ??? Three Weeks

Day One ??? Upper Body High Load Workout 

Incline Bench Press - 3 Sets
1 x 4 - 155 pounds
1 x 4 - 175 pounds
1 x 4 - 185 pounds

Wide Grip Bench Press - 2 Sets
1 x 6 - 175 pounds
1 x 6 - 185 pounds 

Cable Flies - 2 Sets
1 x 8 - 20 pounds
1 x 8 - 25 pounds

Dips 1 Set + Max, + Max, with 10 seconds rest between maximum efforts
1 x 6
1 x 20
1 x 15

Loaded Chest Stretch with Dumb Bells at the bottom of Fly position.
2 x 30 pound dumb bells

Seated Dumb Bell Press - 3 Sets
1 x 4 - 50 pound dumb bells
2 x 4 - 55 pound dumb bells

Seated Lateral Raises - 3 Sets
1 x 8 - 20 pound dumb bells
2 x 8 - 25 pound dumb bells

Decline Skull Crushers - 2 Sets 
1 x 8 - 70 pound fixed bar bell 
1 x 8 - 80 pound fixed bar bell

Slant Board Crunches
1 x 25

Unassisted Sit Ups
1 x 25

Hanging Leg Lifts
2 x 25 

This was a great first day of Phase II.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Tuesday, December 18, 2007 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships*

Weight: 163.0

Sully's Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 2 ??? Three Weeks

Day Two - Legs Day!

Squats 3 Sets
1 x 4 - 255 pounds
1 x 4 - 275 pounds
1 x 20 - 225 pounds 

Leg press 2 Sets
1 x 8 - 270 pounds
1 x 8 - 320 pounds

Hack Squat 2 Sets
1 x 15 - 270 pounds
1 x 15 - 320 pounds

Leg Extensions 1 Set followed by two drops sets of maximum reps
1 x 15 - 150 pounds
1 x 12 - 135 pounds - drop set
1 x 10 - 120 pounds - drop set

Quad stretch

Stiff Leg Dead Lift 3 Sets
1 x 6 - 185 pounds
2 x 6 - 205 pounds

Leg Curl 2 Sets with 1/4 reps at the end of each set
2 x 8 - 125 pounds with 15 1/4 reps

Ham String Stretch

Seated Calf Press 3 Sets
3 x 25 - 200 pounds

Standing Calf Raises 3 Sets 
3 x 25 - Body Weight

Now I understand why Sully put a ! after Legs Day.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Wednesday, December 19, 2007 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships*

Weight: 162.6 pounds

We were beat most of yesterday after our The Legs! workout. So today, guess what, Sully had us start with Dead Lifts. We did them but I am going to recommend to Sully that he modifies the plan to have Dead Lifts on Day Five, instead of Day Three, following a killer legs workout.

Sully's Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 2 ??? Three Weeks - Week One

Day Three - Upper Body High Volume I

Rack Dead Lifts 2 Sets
2 x 4 - 225 pounds

Pull Ups 2 Sets
2 x 6 - body weight

Close Grip Lat Pull Down 2 Sets
2 x 10 - 140 pounds

Cable Rows 1 set + Max + Max
1 x 4 - 140 pounds
1 x 15 - 100 pounds drop set
1 x 15 - 70 pounds drop set

Back stretch

Preacher Curls 3 Sets
2 x 6 - 60 pounds
1 x 6 - 70 pounds

Dumb Bell Curls 3 Sets
2 x 8 - 30 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 35 pound dumb bells

Seated Dumb Bell Shrugs 1 Set
1 x 6 - 60 pound dumb bells

Bent-Over Laterals 1 Set
1 x 8 - 25 pound dumb bells 

Hanging Leg Lifts 
2 x 25

Slant Board Crunches 
2 x 25

Tuff stuff!


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Thursday, December 20, 2007 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships*

Weight: 165.0 (5' 6.5" tall and the most I have ever weighed)

We really enjoyed this session which had the elements of rest pause and drop sets. We had a lot of fun doing this workout

Sully's Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 2 ??? Three Weeks - Week One

Day Four - Low Volume, Upper Body I

Smith Machine Bench Press - 1 set
1 x 5 Rest Pause Reps - 185 pounds
(1 rep, rack, 10 seconds rest, rep 2, rack...)

Free Motion Cable Crossover - 1 set
1 x 10 - 20 pounds
1 x 10 - 17.5 pounds drop set
1 x 10 - 15 pounds drop set
1 x 10 - 12.5 pounds drop set

Smith Machine Seated Shoulder Press - 1 set 
1 x 5 Rest Pause Sets - 125 pounds

Free Motion Cable Lateral Raises- 1 set
1 x 10 - 20 pounds
1 x 10 - 17.5 pounds drop set
1 x 10 - 15 pounds drop set
1 x 10 - 12.5 pounds drop set

Close Grip Bench Press in Smith Machine - 1 set
1 x 5 Rest Pause Reps - 165 pounds

V-Bar Press Downs - 1 set 
1 x 10 - 65 pounds
1 x 10 - 57.5 pounds drop set
1 x 10 - 50 pounds drop set
1 x 10 - 42.5 pounds drop set

Slant Board Crunches - 2 sets 
2 x 25 

Rowing Machine 
15 minutes


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Friday, December 21, 2007 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships*

Weight: 167.4 (After a high-carbs refeed day)

We completed the first week of Phase 2 and really enjoyed the experience. Next week, my training partner is away for the week and we will do our own workouts as we are able, but not do 
Sully's plan. We will pick up Week Two when we get back together. At that time, we will add a set to every exercise while mostly keeping the reps and weights the same. Should be awesome.

Sully's Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 2 ??? Three Weeks - Week One

Day Five - Low Volume, Upper Body II

Smith Machine Bent Over Rows - 1 set 
1 x 4 - 135 pounds 
Hold contracted position for 5 seconds and negative position for 8 seconds

Wide Grip Pull Down - 1 set 
1 x 10 - 120 pounds
1 x 10 - 100 pounds drop set
1 x 10 - 85 pounds drop set
1 x 10 - 70 pounds drop set

Seated Cable Rows to Face 1 Sets
1 x 4 - 45 pounds
Hold contracted position for 5 seconds and negative position for 5 seconds.

Rear Delts Machine - 1 Set
1 x 10 - 120 pounds
1 x 10 - 100 pounds drop set
1 x 10 - 85 pounds drop set
1 x 10 - 70 pounds drop set

Bar Bell Curls - 1 set 
1 x 5 Rest Pause Reps - 70 pounds

Cable Curls - 1 set
1 x 10 - 45 pounds
1 x 10 - 40 pounds drop set
1 x 10 - 35 pounds drop set
1 x 10 - 30 pounds drop set 

Cardio 
20 minutes of moderate speed, elevated tread mill 

We like Sully's plan a lot.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Monday, December 24, 2007 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships *

Weight: 165.0 pounds 

Weight training on Christmas Eve means I am either obsessed or dedicated, probably a little of both. Ha. My training partner is out of town visiting relatives so we shelved Sully's Mass Maker Training Plan for the week and both of us will do our own thing in the gym until he returns on Monday. 

Today I worked chest and triceps and threw in a little heart work. 

Flat Bench Dumb Bell Press 
1 x 10 - 50 pound dumb bells 
1 x 10 - 60 pound dumb bells 
1 x 10 - 75 pound dumb bells 
3 x 10 - Dips - unassisted chest dominate 

Incline Bar Bell Bench Press 
3 x 10 - 155 pounds 
3 x 10 - Dips - unassisted chest dominate 

Decline Bar Bell Bench Press 
3 x 10 - 125 pounds 
3 x 10 - Dips - unassisted chest dominate 

Triceps Push Down 
1 x 10 - 57.5 pounds 
1 x 10 - 65 pounds 
1 x 10 - 70 pounds 
3 x 10 - Dips - unassisted triceps dominate 

Triceps Rope Pull Down 
1 x 55 pounds 
2 x 50 pounds 
3 x 10 - Dips - unassisted triceps dominate 

Heart Work 

Skip Rope 
300 skips - good pace 

Tread Mill 
20 minutes - moderate speed, moderate elevation 

This was a good solo workout, including throwing in 150 body weight dips. Tonight, I will sing bass in my church choir at our midnight Mass and tomorrow, I will not workout. Ha. 

Merry Christmas, Friends of Old Navy.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Wednesday, December 26, 2007 ??? Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships*

Weight: 165.8 (Not bad after a Christmas feasting)

My training partner is away, so I went solo today. There were three of us in the gym this morning. I???m wondering how many ???Resolutioners??? will show up on January 1st.

Legs and Calves

Rack Squats
1 x 10 ??? 155 pounds (warm up)
1 x 10 ??? 185 pounds
1 x 10 ??? 225 pounds
1 x 10 ??? 300 pounds

A great way to start a workout!

Lunges ??? Holding Dumb Bells
3 x 20 ??? 30 pound dumb bells

Hamstring Curls
3 x 10 ??? 125 pounds

Leg Extensions
1 x 10 ??? 150 pounds (hold at the top for 5-seconds)
1 x 10 ??? 165 pounds (hold at the top for 5-seconds)
1 x 10 ??? 175 pounds (hold at the top for 5-seconds)

Calf Extensions
3 x 25 ??? 175 pounds (hold at the top for 5-seconds)

Standing Calf Raises
3 x 25 ??? Bodyweight

A fun workout.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Thursday, December 27, 2007 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships, Toronto, June 14*

Weight: 165.8

Continuing to train solo today, I focused on back and biceps. Tomorrow I will work shoulders and abs.

Life Fitness Pull Down
1 x 10 - 110 pounds (warm up)
1 x 10 - 130 pounds
1 x 10 - 150 pounds
1 x 10 - 170 pounds
4 x 10 - Pull ups (unassisted)

T-Bar Bent Over Row
1 x 10 - 50 pounds (hold and squeeze at the top)
1 x 10 - 75 pounds
1 x 10 - 100 pounds
3 x 10 - Push ups

Three-Position Dumb Bell Shrugs 
3 x 30 - 50 pound dumb bells (10 x front, 10 x side, 10 x rear as a set)
(total of 90 shrugs)

Work the Rack Dumb Bell Curls
2 x 10 - 30 pounds 
2 x 10 - 25 pounds
2 x 10 - 20 pounds
2 x 10 - 15 pounds
2 x 10 - 10 pounds
(No rest between sets - total of 50 reps each bicep)

Cable Biceps Curls
3 x 10 - 40 pounds

This was an eclectic workout.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Friday, December 28, 2007 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships*

Weight: 166.2 pounds

I took a vacation day today and on Monday, which means I have the next five days off from work. Sweet. I actually got to sleep in until 7 AM today and didn't hit the gym until 9:00. A few early "resolutioners" were walking around looking a bit out of place, but they will get used to the gym atmosphere soon enough. I helped a few with the "new" equipment. They were appreciative.

Shoulders and Abs

Arnolds
1 x 10 - 30 pound dumb bells (warm up)
1 x 10 - 35 pound dumb bells
1 x 10 - 40 pound dumb bells
1 x 10 - 45 pound dumb bells
4 x 10 - push ups

Smith Machine Seated Shoulder Press
1 x 5 - 95 pounds (warm up) Press, rack, rest 10 seconds, Press...
1 x 5 - 110 pounds
1 x 5 - 130 pounds
1 x 5 - 145 pounds
4 x 10 - push ups

Standing Dumb Bell Lateral Raises
1 x 10 - 20 pound dumb bells
1 x 10 - 25 pound dumb bells
1 x 10 - 30 pound dumb bells
3 x 10 - push ups

Standing Dumb Bell Extensions
1 x 10 - 20 pound dumb bells
1 x 10 - 25 pound dumb bells
1 x 10 - 30 pound dumb bells
3 x 10 - push ups

Hanging Leg Lifts
4 x 25 - Done slowly, with a pause at the top
4 x 10 - push ups

Slant Board Crunches
2 x 25 - Done slowly with a squeeze at the top

Unassisted Sit Ups
2 x 25
2 x 10 - push ups

This was one of the best shoulder workouts I have ever done. And, the bonus of 200 push ups was sweet.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Monday, December 31, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships on New Year's Eve*

Weight: 166.8 pounds

This is the first day of Week II, Phase II of Sean's Mass Maker workout. In Phase II, we add a set to every exercise and combine dips with each chest exercise. Exhilarating.

Sully's Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 2 ??? Three Weeks - Week II

Day One ??? Upper Body High Load Workout 

Incline Bench Press - 4 Sets
1 x 4 - 155 pounds
1 x 4 - 175 pounds
1 x 4 - 185 pounds
1 x 4 - 190 pounds
4 x 10 - Dips

Wide Grip Bench Press - 3 Sets
1 x 6 - 175 pounds
1 x 6 - 185 pounds
1 x 6 - 200 pounds - Rock and Roll!
3 x 10 - Dips

Cable Flies - 3 Sets
1 x 8 - 20 pounds
1 x 8 - 25 pounds
1 x 8 - 30 pounds
3 x 10 - Dips

Loaded Chest Stretch with Dumb Bells at the bottom of Fly position.
2 x 35 pound dumb bells

Seated Dumb Bell Press - 4 Sets
1 x 4 - 50 pound dumb bells
1 x 4 - 55 pound dumb bells
2 x 4 - 60 pound dumb bells - Yes

Seated Lateral Raises - 4 Sets
1 x 8 - 20 pound dumb bells
2 x 8 - 25 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 30 pound dumb bells

Decline Skull Crushers - 3 Sets 
1 x 8 - 70 pound fixed bar bell 
2 x 8 - 80 pound fixed bar bell

Slant Board Crunches
1 x 25

Slant Board Sit Ups - Holding a 10 pound plate
1 x 25

Slant Board Leg Lifts
1 x 25

Unassisted Sit Ups
1 x 25


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 1, 2008 - New Year's Day and the Best Way to Kick off the Year, in the Gym*

Weight: 166.0

Sully's Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 2 ??? Three Weeks - Week Two

Old Navy is In the House! My training partner and I rang in the New Year with a Kick Butt Legs Workout. Breakfast of Champions!

Day Two - Legs Day!

Squats 4 Sets
1 x 6 - 255 pounds
1 x 6 - 275 pounds
1 x 6 - 275 pounds
1 x 20 - 245 pounds 

Leg press 3 Sets
1 x 8 - 270 pounds
1 x 8 - 320 pounds
1 x 8 - 350 pounds

Hack Squat 3 Sets
1 x 15 - 270 pounds
1 x 15 - 320 pounds
1 x 15 - 350 pounds

Leg Extensions 1 Set followed by two drops sets of maximum reps
1 x 15 - 160 pounds
1 x 12 - 145 pounds - drop set
1 x 10 - 130 pounds - drop set

Quad stretch

Stiff Leg Dead Lift 4 Sets
1 x 6 - 185 pounds
3 x 6 - 205 pounds

Leg Curl 3 Sets with 1/4 reps at the end of each set
3 x 8 - 125 pounds with 15 1/4 reps

Ham String Stretch

Seated Calf Press Machine 3 Sets
3 x 25 - 150 pounds

Standing Calf Raises 3 Sets 
3 x 25 - Body Weight

Excellent workout.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 2, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 2, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships*

Weight: 166.4 pounds

My training partner and I really enjoyed our Legs workout yesterday.  We were both a little sore this morning, a good type of sore, to be sure.

*Sully's Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 2 ??? Three Weeks - Week Two

Day Three - Upper Body High Volume* 

Close Grip Lat Pull Down 3 Sets
1 x 10 - 140 pounds
1 x 10 - 150 pounds
1 x 10 - 160 pounds

Combined with:

Pull Ups 3 Sets
3 x 10 - body weight

Cable Rows 2 sets + Max + Max
2 x 10 - 160 pounds
2 x 15 - 120 pounds drop set
2 x 15 -   85 pounds drop set

Back stretch

Machine Preacher Curls 4 Sets
1 x 6 - 100 pounds
1 x 6 - 115 pounds
1 x 6 - 125 pounds
1 x 6 - 140 pounds

Dumb Bell Curls 4 Sets
2 x 8 - 30 pound dumb bells
2 x 8 - 35 pound dumb bells

Seated Dumb Bell Shrugs 3 Set
3 x 10 - 60 pound dumb bells
10 x front, 10 x side, 10 x rear shrugs

Bent-Over Laterals 2 Set
2 x 8 - 25 pound dumb bells 

Cardio
20 minutes of moderate speed, moderate elevation
with two HITT speed splits (5 degree elevation, 8 speed)

Fun stuff!


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thursday, January 3, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships*

Weight: 168.0 (After a Re-Feed)

We really enjoyed this session which had the elements of rest pause and drop sets. We had a lot of fun doing this workout

*Sully's Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 2 ??? Three Weeks - Week Two

Day Four - Low Volume, Upper Body I*

Smith Machine Bench Press - 2 sets
1 x 5 rest pause reps - 185 pounds
1 x 5 rest pause reps - 205 pounds
(1 rep, rack, 10 seconds rest, rep 2, rack...)
Combined 2 x 10 push ups

Dumb Bell Bench Lat Rows - 2 sets
2 x 10 - 60 pounds
2 x 8 - 50 pounds - drop set
2 x 7 - 40 pounds - drop set
2 x 5 - 30 pounds - drop set
Combined 2 x 10 push ups

Smith Machine Seated Shoulder Press - 2 sets
1 x 5 rest pause reps - 135 pounds
1 x 5 rest pause reps - 145 pounds
Combined 2 x 10 push ups

Free Motion Cable Lateral Raises- 2 sets
2 x 10 - 20 pounds
2 x 10 - 17.5 pounds drop set
2 x 10 - 15 pounds drop set
2 x 10 - 12.5 pounds drop set
Combined 2 x 10 push ups

Close Grip Bench Press in Smith Machine - 2 set
1 x 5 rest pause reps - 165 pounds
1 x 5 rest pause reps - 185 pounds
Combined 2 x 10 push ups

Cardio
15 minutes of moderate speed, moderate elevation tread mill.

Another awesome session, including 100 push ups.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 5, 2008)

*Friday, January 4, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships*

Weight: 169.4

We completed the second week of Phase 2 and really enjoyed the experience. Next week, we will kick each exercise up by one set.  We already have Phase III and it's very interesting.  We will start the next three-week Phase on January 14th.

*Sully's Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 2 ??? Three Weeks - Week Two

Day Five - Low Volume, Upper Body II*

Rack Dead Lifts - 2 sets
2 x 4 - 225 pounds

Bent Over Dumb Bell Rows - 2 sets
1 x 4 - 65 pound dumb bells
1 x 4 - 70 pound dumb bells 
Hold contracted position for 5 seconds and negative position for 8 seconds

Wide Grip Pull Down - 2 sets 
2 x 10 - 150 pounds
2 x 10 - 140 pounds drop set
2 x 10 - 120 pounds drop set
2 x 10 - 100 pounds drop set
This exercise was a killer

Seated Cable Rope Rows to Face - 2 sets
2 x 4 - 45 pounds
Hold contracted position for 5 seconds and negative position for 5 seconds.

Rear Delts Machine - 2 sets
1 x 10 - 120 pounds
1 x 10 - 100 pounds drop set
1 x 10 - 85 pounds drop set
1 x 10 - 70 pounds drop set

Bar Bell Curls - 2 sets
2 x 5 Rest Pause Reps - 80 pounds (PR)

Cable Curls - 2 sets
2 x 10 - 45 pounds
2 x 10 - 40 pounds drop set
2 x 10 - 35 pounds drop set
2 x 10 - 30 pounds drop set 

Cardio 
20 minutes of moderate speed, elevated tread mill 

A great week of great work.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 7, 2008)

*Monday, January 7, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships*

Weight: 167.4 pounds

This is the first day of Week III, Phase II of Sean's Mass Maker workout. My training partner and I each added to Personal Records (PR's) in today's workout.

*Sully's Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 2 ??? Three Weeks - Week Three

Day One ??? Upper Body High Load Workout* 

Incline Bench Press - 5 Sets
1 x 4 - 155 pounds
1 x 4 - 175 pounds
1 x 4 - 185 pounds
1 x 4 - 195 pounds
1 x 4 - 200 pounds (PR)
5 x 10 - Dips

Wide Grip Bench Press - 4 Sets
1 x 6 - 175 pounds
1 x 6 - 185 pounds
1 x 6 - 200 pounds
1 x 4 - 215 pounds (PR)
4 x 10 - Dips

Cable Flies - 4 Sets
1 x 8 - 20 pounds
1 x 8 - 25 pounds
1 x 8 - 30 pounds
1 x 8 - 35 pounds
4 x 10 - Dips

Loaded Chest Stretch with Dumb Bells at the bottom of Fly position.
2 x 35 pound dumb bells

Seated Dumb Bell Press - 5 Sets
1 x 4 - 50 pound dumb bells
1 x 4 - 55 pound dumb bells
3 x 4 - 60 pound dumb bells 

Seated Lateral Raises - 5 Sets
1 x 8 - 20 pound dumb bells
3 x 8 - 25 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 30 pound dumb bells

Decline Skull Crushers - 4 Sets 
2 x 8 - 70 pound fixed bar bell 
2 x 8 - 80 pound fixed bar bell

Cardio
20 minutes - Low impact tread mill.


We ran out of time and will do abs at home tonight.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 8, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 8, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships*

Weight: 166.8

My training partner and I were "toast" before we hit the gym floor this morning.  He is training for his test for the next level of Blue Belt in Karate and his sensi put the class through a rigorous session last night.  I was "toast" because I stayed up to watch LSU handle OSU in the "Game."
I got about five hours of sleep, not nearly enough for what we were about to do.

*Sully's Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 2 ??? Three Weeks - Week Three

Day Two - Legs Day!*

Squats - 4 Sets
1 x 6 - 255 pounds
1 x 6 - 275 pounds
1 x 6 - 300 pounds
1 x 20 - 255 pounds 

Leg press - 2 Sets
1 x 8 - 270 pounds
1 x 8 - 320 pounds

Hack Squat - 2 Sets
1 x 15 - 270 pounds
1 x 15 - 320 pounds

Leg Extensions - 1 Set followed by two drops sets of maximum reps
1 x 15 - 175 pounds
1 x 12 - 160 pounds - drop set
1 x 10 - 145 pounds - drop set

Quad stretch

Stiff Leg Dead Lift - 2 Sets
2 x 8 - Holding 50 pound dumb bells

Leg Curl - 2 Sets with 1/4 reps at the end of each set
2 x 8 - 125 pounds with 15 1/4 reps

Ham String Stretch

Seated Donkey Press Calf Raises - 3 Sets
3 x 25 - 250 pounds

Standing Calf Raises - 3 Sets 
3 x 25 - Body Weight

15 Minutes of moderate speed, zero elevation tread mill.

As I said, we were "toast."

Nevertheless, an excellent workout. The SEC Rocks!


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 9, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 9, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships*

Weight: 166.6 pounds

My training partner and I felt strong today, in spite of a tough legs workout yesterday.

*Sully's Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 2 ??? Three Weeks - Week Three

Day Three - Upper Body High Volume* 

Close Grip Lat Pull Down 4 Sets
1 x 10 - 140 pounds
1 x 10 - 150 pounds
1 x 10 - 160 pounds 
1 x 10 - 165 pounds

Combined with:

Pull Ups 4 Sets
4 x 10 - body weight

Cable Rows 3 sets + Max + Max
3 x 10 - 140 pounds
3 x 15 - 120 pounds drop set
3 x 15 -   70 pounds drop set

Back stretch

Machine Preacher Curls 5 Sets
1 x 6 - 100 pounds
1 x 6 - 115 pounds
1 x 6 - 125 pounds
1 x 6 - 140 pounds
1 x 6 - 140 pounds

Dumb Bell Curls 5 Sets
4 x 8 - 30 pound dumb bells (singles, doubles, scissors)
1 x 21's - 20 pound dumb bells

Standing Machine Shrugs 3 Sets
2 x 10 - 140 pounds
1 x 10 - 160 pounds

Cardio
20 minutes of moderate speed, moderate elevation

We are winding down from Phase II and are looking forward to Phase III next week.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 10, 2008)

*Thursday, January 10, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships*

Weight: 166.6 

We really enjoyed this session which had the elements of rest pause and drop sets. We had a lot of fun doing this workout

*Sully's Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 2 ??? Three Weeks - Week Three

Day Four - Low Volume, Upper Body I*

Smith Machine Bench Press - 3 sets
1 x 5 rest pause reps - 185 pounds
1 x 5 rest pause reps - 205 pounds
1 x 5 rest pause reps - 225 pounds *(PR)* 
(1 rep, rack, 10 seconds rest, rep 2, rack...)
Combined 3 x 10 push ups

Life Fitness Cable Cross Over - 3 sets
3 x 10 - 20 pounds
3 x 10 - 17.5 pounds - drop set
3 x 10 - 15 pounds - drop set
3 x 10 - 12.5 pounds - drop set
Combined 3 x 10 push ups

Smith Machine Seated Shoulder Press - 3 sets
1 x 5 rest pause reps - 135 pounds
1 x 5 rest pause reps - 145 pounds
1 x 5 rest pause reps - 155 pounds *(PR)* 
Combined 3 x 10 push ups

Free Motion Cable Lateral Raises - 3 sets
3 x 10 - 20 pounds
3 x 10 - 17.5 pounds drop set
3 x 10 - 15 pounds drop set
3 x 10 - 12.5 pounds drop set
Combined 3 x 10 push ups

V-Bar Press Downs - 2 sets
2 x 10 - 65 pounds
2 x 10 - 57.5 pounds drop set
2 x 10 - 50 pounds drop set
2 x 10 - 42.5 pounds drop set
Combined 2 x 10 push ups

Cardio and Abs
25 Slant board crunches with a squeeze-hold for 3 seconds each rep
15 minutes of moderate speed, moderate elevation tread mill.

Another awesome session, including 150 push ups.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Friday, January 11, 2008 - 22 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships*

Weight: 167.4

We completed the third week of Phase II and really enjoyed the experience. We will start the next three-week Phase on Monday.

*Sully's Mass Maker Workout, a Five-Phase Training Plan

Phase 2 ??? Three Weeks - Week Three

Day Five - Low Volume, Upper Body II*

Rack Dead Lifts - 4 sets
2 x 4 - 225 pounds
1 x 4 - 245 pounds
1 x 4 - 275 pounds *(PR) * 

Bent Over T-Bar Rows - 3 sets
1 x 4 -   90 pounds
3 x 4 - 115 pounds
Hold contracted position for 5 seconds and negative drop for 5 second count.

Wide Grip Pull Down - 2 sets 
2 x 10 - 155 pounds
2 x 10 - 140 pounds drop set
2 x 10 - 120 pounds drop set
2 x 10 - 100 pounds drop set
This exercise left us breathless

Rear Delts Machine - 2 sets
2 x 10 - 120 pounds
2 x 10 - 100 pounds drop set
2 x 10 -   85 pounds drop set
2 x 10 -   70 pounds drop set

Bar Bell Curls - 2 sets
2 x 5 50 pound bar bell - push against the drop for negatives

Cable Curls - 2 sets
2 x 10 - 45 pounds
2 x 10 - 40 pounds drop set
2 x 10 - 35 pounds drop set
2 x 10 - 30 pounds drop set 

Cardio 
20 minutes of HITT with three 8 elevation, 8 speed splits 

We built off of Phase I for Phase II and now, we built off of Phase II for Phase III.  This plan Rocks.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 12, 2008)

*Saturday, January 12, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships.*

My training partner and I completed Phase I and Phase II of Sull'y excellent 15-weeks training plan. Here is Phase III, that we will begin on Monday. This is going to be interesting.

*Sully???s Mass Maker Workout ??? Phase III ??? Three Weeks*

For this next phase we will start with a chest/delts specialization. It???s a specialization program so the volume is lower for every other body part. 

*Day One - Chest/Delts- Heavy weights*

A. Incline Bench Press - 6 sets 7/5/3/7/5/3 (work up to a 3 rep max, twice)

B. Overhead Push Press - 6 sets of 7/5/3/7/5/3

C. Low Incline Dumb Bell Press (10% incline) - 4 sets of 8/6/4/20

D. Seated Dumb Bell Press (Arnold style) - 4 sets of 8/6/4/20

*Day Two - Legs*

A1. Full Squat - 3 sets of 6/8/20
A2. Leg Extensions - 3 sets of 12-15

B1. Stiff Leg Dead Lifts - 3 sets of 8-10
B2. Leg Curls - 3 sets of 12-15

C. Calf Press - 3 sets 15-20

*Day Three - Chest/Delts High Density Loading*

A1. Wide Grip Bench Press to Neck - 4 sets of 8-10
A2. Dips - 4 sets of 6-8
A3. Dumb Bell Flies - 4 sets of 15-20
(Do three sets without rest, then rest 90- seconds)

B1. Seated Smith Press - 3 sets of 8-10
B2. Front Raise with Bar Bells - 3 sets of 8-10
B3. Seated Lateral Raise - 3 sets of 15-20
(Do three sets without rest, then rest 90- seconds)

*Day Four - Chest/Delts High Volume*

A. Decline Bench Press - 4 sets of 4-6

B1. Flat Dumb Bell Bench Press - 4 sets of 6-8 (superset then rest 60 seconds)
B2. Push ups - 4 sets of as many as possible

C. Cable Crossover - 4 sets of 6-8 with 2 weight drops for as many as possible

D. Chest stretch

E. Seated Press on Hammer Machine or Dumb Bell Press - 4 sets of 4-6

F1. Alternate Dumb Bell Front Raise - 4 sets of 8-10
F2. Standing Lateral Raises - 4 sets of 8-10

G. One Arm Cable Lateral Raises - 4 sets of 8-10 with 2 drops each set

H. Shoulder stretch

*Day Five ??? Back, Shoulders and Biceps*

A. Bent Over Rows - 3 sets of 8-10

B. Chins - 3 sets of 8-10

C. Dumb Bell Shrugs - 3 sets of 10-15

D. Decline Dumb Bell Extensions - 4 sets of 8-10

E. Preacher Curls - 4 sets of 8-10

On each chest/delts workout cut 2 sets the first week, so the 6 sets become 4 (do the first four rep ranges) and the 4 sets become 2 etc. On the other days for the other body parts keep at three sets. Add one set the second week and the third set the last week. 

Take in 2-3 scoops of BCAA's throughout the workout and 2 scoops whey post workouts. Rest between all sets is 90-seconds unless specified. Enjoy and grow!

Sully

Thanks, Sully. I plan to do both.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Monday, January 14, 2008 - Five Months until the 2008 FAME World Championships*

My training partner and I completed Phase I and Phase II of Sully's excellent 15-weeks training plan. We started Phase III this morning.

*Sully???s Mass Maker Workout ??? Phase III ??? Three Weeks*

For this next phase we start with a chest/delts specialization. It???s a specialization program so the volume is lower for every other body part. 

*Day One - Chest/Delts- Heavy weights*

A. Incline Bench Press - 6 sets 7/5/3/7/5/3 (work up to a 3 rep max, twice)
1 x 7 - 155 pounds
1 x 5 - 175 pounds
1 x 3 - 205 pounds

1 x 7 - 165 pounds
1 x 5 - 185 pounds
1 x 3 - 215 pounds

B. Overhead Push Press - 6 sets of 7/5/3/7/5/3
1 x 7 - 140 pounds
1 x 5 - 160 pounds
1 x 3 - 190 pounds

1 x 7 - 150 pounds
1 x 5 - 170 pounds
1 x 3 - 200 pounds

C. Low Incline Dumb Bell Press (10% incline) - 4 sets of 8/6/4/20
1 x 8 - 60 pound dumb bells
1 x 6 - 70 pound dumb bells
1 x 4 - 80 pound dumb bells
1 x 20 - 50 pound dumb bells

D. Seated Dumb Bell Press (Arnold style) - 4 sets of 8/6/4/20
1 x 8 - 35 pound dumb bells
1 x 6 - 40 pound dumb bells
1 x 4 - 50 pound dumb bells
1 x 20 - 30 pound dumb bells

20 minutes of low impact cardio.

Great fun, interesting and tough!


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 15, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 15, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships*

Weight: 166.0 (after a re-feed day)

*Sullyâ??????s Mass Maker Workout â?????? Phase III â?????? Three Weeks

Day Two - Legs*

A1. Full Squat - 3 sets of 8/6/20
1 x 8 - 255 pounds
1 x 6 - 275 pounds
1 x 20 - 225 pounds

Each set combined with:

A2. Leg Extensions - 3 sets of 12-15
1 x 12 - 160 pounds
1 x 12 - 175 pounds
1 x 12 - 190 pounds

B1. Stiff Leg Dead Lifts - 3 sets of 8-10
1 x 8 - 155 pounds
1 x 8 - 175 pounds
1 x 8 - 185 pounds

Each set combined with:

B2. Leg Curls - 3 sets of 12-15
1 x 12 - 125 pounds
1 x 12 - 130 pounds
1 x 12 - 135 pounds

C1. Seated Calf Extensions - 3 sets 15-20
3 x 25 - 165 pounds, toes straight, toes out, toes in

Each set combined with:

C2. Standing Calf Raises - 3 sets 15-20
3 x 25 - Body weight, toes straight, toes out, toes in

15 minutes of cool-down tread mill.   

My training partner and I were Toast after this workout.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 16, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 16, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships.*

Weight: 166.2

*Sullyâ??????s Mass Maker Workout â?????? Phase III â?????? Three Weeks*

For this phase we work a chest/delts specialization. Itâ??????s a specialization program so the volume is lower for every other body part. 

*Day Three - Chest/Delts High Density Loading*

A1. Wide Grip Bench Press to Neck - 4 sets of 8-10
1 x 8 - 155 pounds
1 x 8 - 165 pounds
1 x 8 - 175 pounds
1 x 8 - 185 pounds

A2. Dips - 4 sets of 6-8
4 x 8 - body weight

A3. Dumb Bell Flies - 4 sets of 15-20
2 x 15 - 30 pound dumb bells
2 x 15 - 35 pound dumb bells

(We did three sets, A1, A2, A3, without rest, then rested 90- seconds)

B1. Seated Smith Press - 3 sets of 8-10
1 x 8 - 115 pounds
1 x 8 - 125 pounds
1 x 8 - 135 pounds

B2. Front Raise with Bar Bells - 3 sets of 8-10
1 x 8 - 45 pound bar bell
1 x 8 - 55 pound bar bell
1 x 8 - 65 pound bar bell

B3. Seated Lateral Raise - 3 sets of 15-20
2 x 15 - 20 pound dumb bells
1 x 15 - 25 pound dumb bells

(We did three B1, B2, B3 sets without rest, then rest 90- seconds)

Plus 20-minutes of low impact tread mill work


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 17, 2008)

*Thursday, January 17, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships*

Weight: 167.0

Today was a non-weight training day and we focused on abs and cardio.

Hanging Leg Lifts
4 x 25 - legs straight out

Extreme Slant Board Crunches - 55 degree slant
4 x 25 - crunches with a squeeze at the top of each crunch

Unassisted Sit Ups
2 x 25

Machine Crunches
2 x 25

Skip Rope
200 x skips

20 minutes of moderate speed, moderate elevation tread mill

We will resume the Mass Maker program tomorrow and Saturday morning.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 17, 2008)

your training is strong.  How tall are you?


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 18, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> your training is strong.  How tall are you?



5' 7"


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 18, 2008)

*Friday, January 18, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships.*

Weight: 167.4

Because my training partner and I took a day off from weight training this week, we will do Day Five of Week One of Phase III on Sunday afternoon.  We are taking Saturday off because it's expected to snow here tomorrow morning.  Birmingham, Alabama doesn't get snow that often and most motorists don't have a clue how to drive in those conditions, so we are staying off the road.  I lived in Chicago, Connecticut, New York City and Northern Virginia and know how to handle bad weather.  My partner is from Pennsylvania and he knows too.  It's the locals we worry about.

*Sullyâ??????s Mass Maker Workout â?????? Phase III â?????? Three Weeks*

For this next phase we do a chest/delts specialization program so the volume is lower for every other body part. 

Day Four - Chest/Delts High Volume

A. Decline Bench Press - 4 sets of 4-6
1 x 6 - 175 pounds
1 x 6 - 185 pounds
1 x 6 - 195 pounds
1 x 6 - 205 pounds (my partner did 1 RM of 275)

B1. Flat Dumb Bell Bench Press - 4 sets of 6-8 (superset then rest 60 seconds)
1 x 8 - 60 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 65 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 70 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 80 pound dumb bells
B2. Push ups - 4 sets of as many as possible
4 x 15 - this was a tough superset

C. Cable Crossover - 4 sets of 6-8 with 2 weight drops for as many as possible
2 x 8 - 20 pounds
2 x 10 - 15 pounds drop set
2 x 10 - 10 pounds drop set
We only completed two sets because of time

D. Chest stretch
2 x 30 pound dumb bells

E. Seated Press on Hammer Machine or Dumb Bell Press - 4 sets of 4-6
We skipped this one because we did seated shoulder press yesterday

F1. Alternate Dumb Bell Front Raise - 4 sets of 8-10
4 x 10 - 20 pound dumb bells
F2. Standing Lateral Raises - 4 sets of 8-10
4 x 10 - 20 pound dumb bells
We did these 4 sets as one set, front raises to laterals, front raises to laterals.  Fun.

G. One Arm Cable Lateral Raises - 4 sets of 8-10 with 2 drops each set
2 x 10 - 15 pounds
2 x 10 - 10 pounds drop set
2 x 10 - 5 pounds drop set
We ran out of time and could only complete two sets

H. Shoulder stretch

I. 15 minutes of low impact tread mill.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Sunday, January 20, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships.*

Weight: 166.4

My training partner and I completed week one of Phase III.  This is a difficult, but fun training regimen.

*Sullyâ??????s Mass Maker Workout â?????? Phase III â?????? Three Weeks*

For this next phase we will start with a chest/delts specialization. Itâ??????s a specialization program so the volume is lower for every other body part. 

*Day Five â?????? Back, Shoulders and Biceps*

A. Bent Over Bar Bell Rows - 3 sets of 8-10
1 x 8 - 95 pounds
1 x 8 - 125 pounds
1 x 8 - 145 pounds
We paused at the top of each rep and squeezed.

B. Unassisted Chins - 3 sets of 8-10
1 x 10 - wide grip
1 x 10 - hammer grip
1 x 10 - medium grip

C. Dumb Bell Shrugs - 3 sets of 10-15
3 x 30 - 50 pound dumb bells
Each set, we did 10 front shrugs, 10 side shrugs and 10 rear shrugs, with a hold-squeeze in each rep.

D. Decline Bar Bell Skull Crushers - 4 sets of 8-10
2 x 10 - 60 pounds
2 x 10 - 70 pounds

E. Dumb Bell Curls - 4 sets of 8-10
1 x 8 - 30 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 40 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 45 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 50 pound dumb bells (PR)
My training partner did preacher curls and had a PR at 125 pounds.  Whew!

F. 20- minutes of low impact tread mill.

A great first week of this Phase.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 21, 2008)

*Monday, January 21, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships*

Weight: 166.0

My training partner and I had a tough workout today.  We met yesterday afternoon for a training session and pretty well left the gym exhausted.  I believe the residual weakness was still with us this morning.  We had problems with some of the lifts that were easier last Monday.  There is no doubt that the body needs time to rest and recover.  We didn't give our bodies enough time to do either.

*Sullyâ??????s Mass Maker Workout â?????? Phase III â?????? Three Weeks*

For this next phase we start with a chest/delts specialization. Itâ??????s a specialization program so the volume is lower for every other body part. 

*Week Two - Day One - Chest/Delts- Heavy weights*

A. Incline Bench Press - 6 sets 7/5/3/7/5/3 (work up to a 3 rep max, twice)
1 x 7 - 160 pounds
1 x 5 - 185 pounds
1 x 3 - 205 pounds

1 x 7 - 165 pounds
1 x 5 - 185 pounds
1 x 3 - 205 pounds (last Monday I did 215)

B. Overhead Push Press - 6 sets of 7/5/3/7/5/3
1 x 7 - 140 pounds
1 x 5 - 160 pounds
1 x 3 - 160 pounds (last Monday I did 190)

1 x 7 -  Didn't do this set
1 x 5 -  Didn't do this set
1 x 3 -  Didn't do this set

C. Low Incline Dumb Bell Press (10% incline) - 4 sets of 8/6/4/20
1 x 8 - 60 pound dumb bells
1 x 6 - 70 pound dumb bells
1 x 4 - 80 pound dumb bells
1 x 20 - 50 pound dumb bells

D. Seated Dumb Bell Press (Arnold style) - 4 sets of 8/6/4/20
1 x 8 - 40 pound dumb bells
1 x 6 - 45 pound dumb bells
1 x 4 - 55 pound dumb bells
1 x 20 - 35 pound dumb bells
I managed a 5 pound increase for each of these sets.

20 minutes of low impact tread mill.

Whew!


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 22, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Pro Championships*

Weight: 164.0 

*Sullyâ??????s Mass Maker Workout â?????? Phase III â?????? Three Weeks

Week Two - Day Two - Legs*

A1. Full Squat - 3 sets of 8/6/20
1 x 8 - 255 pounds
1 x 6 - 275 pounds
1 x 20 - 225 pounds

Each set combined with:

A2. Single Leg Press
3 x 10 - 50 pounds (10 x each leg)

We added Single Leg Press to this workout. Coming off a Squat, then doing 20 full Single Leg Presses, and then doing Extensions without a break took our breath away. Wow. Great stuff.

A3. Leg Extensions - 3 sets of 12-15
1 x 12 - 165 pounds
1 x 12 - 175 pounds
1 x 12 - 200 pounds (PR)

We did A1, A2 and A3 with no rest between sets and rested two minutes between the combination sets.

B1. Stiff Leg Dead Lifts - 3 sets of 8-10
1 x 8 - 155 pounds
1 x 8 - 175 pounds
1 x 8 - 185 pounds

Each set combined with:

B2. Leg Curls - 3 sets of 12-15
1 x 12 - 125 pounds
1 x 12 - 130 pounds
1 x 12 - 135 pounds

C1. Donkey Press Seated Calf Raises - 3 sets 15-20
3 x 25 - 250 pounds, toes straight, toes out, toes in

Each set combined with:

C2. Standing Calf Raises - 3 sets 15-20
3 x 25 - Body weight, toes straight, toes out, toes in

15 minutes of cool-down tread mill. 

My training partner and I enjoyed this intense workout


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 23, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 23, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Pro Championships.*

Weight: 164.2

*Sullyâ??????s Mass Maker Workout â?????? Phase III â?????? Three Weeks*

For this phase we work a chest/delts specialization. Itâ??????s a specialization program so the volume is lower for every other body part. 

*Week Two, Day Three - Chest/Delts High Density Loading*

A1. Wide Grip Bench Press to Neck - 4 sets of 8-10
1 x 8 - 165 pounds + 10 from last week
1 x 8 - 175 pounds + 10 from last week
1 x 8 - 185 pounds + 10 from last week
1 x 8 - 205 pounds + 20 from last week.  My partner had a PR of 225 pounds

A2. Dips - 4 sets of 6-8
4 x 8 - body weight

A3. Dumb Bell Flies - 4 sets of 15-20
2 x 15 - 35 pound dumb bells + 5 pounds from last week
1 x 15 - 40 pound dumb bells + 5 pounds from last week
1 x 15 - 45 pound dumb bells + 10 pounds from last week

(We did three sets, A1, A2, A3, without rest, then rested 90- seconds)

B1. Seated Smith Press - 3 sets of 8-10
1 x 8 - 120 pounds + 5 pounds from last week
1 x 8 - 135 pounds + 5 pounds from last week
1 x 8 - 145 pounds + 5 pounds from last week

B2. Front Raise with Bar Bells - 3 sets of 8-10
1 x 8 - 50 pound bar bell + 5 pounds from last week
1 x 8 - 60 pound bar bell + 5 pounds from last week
1 x 8 - 65 pound bar bell

B3. Seated Lateral Raise - 3 sets of 15-20
3 x 15 - 25 pound dumb bells + 5 pounds from last week

(We did three B1, B2, B3 sets without rest, then rest 90- seconds)

Plus 20-minutes of low impact tread mill work.  

This plan builds from week to week.  Sweet.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 24, 2008)

*Thursday, January 24, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown.*

Weight: 165.4

*Sullyâ??????s Mass Maker Workout â?????? Phase III â?????? Three Weeks*

For this next phase we do a chest/delts specialization program so the volume is lower for every other body part. 

*Day Four - Chest/Delts High Volume*

A. Decline Bench Press - 4 sets of 4-6
1 x 6 - 185 pounds
1 x 6 - 195 pounds
1 x 6 - 215 pounds
1 x 6 - 225 pounds - PR - Last week I did 205

B1. Flat Dumb Bell Bench Press - 4 sets of 6-8 (superset then rest 60 seconds)
1 x 8 - 65 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 70 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 75 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 80 pound dumb bells
B2. Push ups - 4 sets of as many as possible
4 x 15 - this was a tough superset

C. Cable Crossover - 4 sets of 6-8 with 2 weight drops for as many as possible
2 x 8 - 20 pounds
2 x 10 - 15 pounds drop set
2 x 10 - 10 pounds drop set
We only completed two sets

D. Chest stretch
2 x 30 pound dumb bells

E. Seated Press on Hammer Machine or Dumb Bell Press - 4 sets of 4-6
We skipped this because we did seated shoulder press yesterday

F1. Alternate Dumb Bell Front Raise - 4 sets of 8-10
4 x 10 - 20 pound dumb bells
F2. Standing Lateral Raises - 4 sets of 8-10
4 x 10 - 20 pound dumb bells
We did these 4 sets as one set, front raises to laterals, front raises to laterals.

G. One Arm Cable Lateral Raises - 4 sets of 8-10 with 2 drops each set
2 x 10 - 15 pounds
2 x 10 - 10 pounds drop set
2 x 10 - 5 pounds drop set
We only complete two sets

H. Shoulder stretch

I. 15 minutes of low impact tread mill.

This is a tough workout to complete in 90-minutes. If we had two hours, it would be better.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 25, 2008)

*Friday, January 25, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown.*

Weight: 166.4

*Sullyâ??????s Mass Maker Workout â?????? Phase III â?????? Three Weeks*

This Phase is a specialization program so the volume is lower for every other body part. 

*Week Two, Day Five â?????? Back, Shoulders and Biceps*

A. Bent Over Dumb Bell Rows - 3 sets of 8-10
1 x 8 - 50 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 60 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 70 pound dumb bells
We paused at the top of each row and squeezed.

B. Unassisted Chins - 3 sets of 8-10
1 x 10 - wide grip
1 x 10 - hammer grip
1 x 10 - medium grip

C. Dumb Bell Shrugs - 3 sets of 10-15
3 x 40 - 50 pound dumb bells
Each set, we did 10 front shrugs, 10 side shrugs, 10 rear shrugs and 10 side shrugs, with a hold-squeeze in each rep.

D. Decline Dumb Bell Extensions - 4 sets of 8-10
2 x 10 - 25 pound dumb bells
2 x 10 - 30 pound dumb bells

E. Dumb Bell Curls - 4 sets of 8-10
1 x 8 - 30 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 40 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 45 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 50 pound dumb bells 

F. 1 x 25 Slant board crunches and 1 x 25 Hyperextensions (stretch)

G. 20- minutes of low impact tread mill.

A great second week of this Phase.


*I received an email from BodyBuilding.com this afternoon saying they named me the Over 40 Transformation of the Week.  Bodybuilding.com - Over 40 Transformation Of The Week - Over 40 Transformation Of The Week - Scott Hults *


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 28, 2008)

*Monday, January 28, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown*

Weight: 166.8

I trained two of my local athletes on Saturday, Dana, a Figure Pro and Damon, a future Masters Competitor. I introduced both of them to Phase I of this plan.

*Sullyâ??????s Mass Maker Workout â?????? Phase III â?????? Three Weeks*

This phase is a chest/delts specialization. Itâ??????s a specialization program so the volume is lower for every other body part. 

*Week Three - Day One - Chest/Delts- Heavy weights*

A. Incline Bench Press - 6 sets 7/5/3/7/5/3 (work up to a 3 rep max, twice)
1 x 7 - 165 pounds
1 x 5 - 185 pounds
1 x 3 - 205 pounds

1 x 7 - 165 pounds
1 x 5 - 185 pounds
1 x 3 - 205 pounds 

B. Life Fitness Machine Shoulder Press - 6 sets of 7/5/3/7/5/3
1 x 7 - 60 pounds
1 x 5 - 80 pounds
1 x 3 - 95 pounds 

1 x 7 - 95 pounds
1 x 5 - 110 pounds
1 x 3 - 125 pounds

C. Incline Machine Chest Press - 4 sets of 8/6/4/20
1 x 8 - 150 pounds
1 x 6 - 165 pounds
1 x 4 - 185 pounds
1 x 20 - 165 pounds

D. Seated Dumb Bell Press (Arnold style) - 4 sets of 8/6/4/20
1 x 8 - 45 pound dumb bells
1 x 6 - 50 pound dumb bells
1 x 4 - 55 pound dumb bells
1 x 20 - 40 pound dumb bells

20 minutes of low impact tread mill.

My training partner took his test for Senior Blue Belt in Karate on Saturday. We will know on Thursday if he passed. He thinks he did.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 29, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 29, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown.*

Weight: 165.0

*Hungarian Oak Leg Blast*

Since this is Legs day, my training partner and I decided to practice a new Legs routine we will begin on Monday and do twice a week for eight weeks. 

It's a very simple plan:

â???¢ One set of squats 
â???¢ Two sets of leg extensions 
â???¢ Three sets of leg curls 

That's it! 

But the efficacy isn't to be found in the amount of sets or the exercise selection; rather it is in the way each exercise is being being performed. 

Exercise 1) Full back squat: 

For this first movement perform two warm-up sets of 6-8 squats with a bar bell that equals 30% of your maximum squat. You will use this same weight for eight weeks. After warm up sets, you can begin this workout from hell. 

Week 1 
Session 1.1: (Monday) 1 x 2 minutes Session 1.2: (Thursday) 1 x 2:20 

Week 2 
Session 2.1: (Monday) 1 x 2:40 Session 2.2: (Thursday) 1 x 3 minutes 

Week 3 
Session 3.1: (Monday) 1 x 3:20 Session 3.2: (Thursday) 1 x 3:40 

Week 4 
Session 4.1: (Monday) 1 x 4 minutes Session 4.2: (Thursday) 1 x 4:20 

Week 5 
Session 5.1: (Monday) 1 x 4:40 Session 5.2: (Thursday) 1 x 5 minutes 

Week 6 
Session 6.1: (Monday) 1 x 5:30 Session 6.2: (Thursday) 1 x 6 minutes 

Week 7 
Session 7.1: (Monday) 1 x 6:30 Session 7.2: (Thursday) 1 x 7 minutes 

Week 8 
Session 8.1: (Monday) 1 x 7:30 Session 8.2: (Thursday) 1 x 8 minutes 

Use the same weight bar bell for the duration of the whole cycle. That weight represents 30% of your full back-squat maximum. The reps are kept smooth and controlled but the lifting portion is performed explosively, at least as fast as your fatigue level allows. 

Exercise 2) Leg extensions: 

Perform 2 sets of 30 reps; 10 reps with the legs turned inward, 10 reps with the legs straight and 10 reps with the legs turned outward. Each rep is ''squeezed'' at the peak contraction point and held for a second or two. 

2 sets x 30 reps 

Exercise 3) Leg curls (lying): 

Three sets are performed in extended fashion. Do 6-8 reps with the maximal weight possible for that number of reps (at that point, just being able to flex at the knee is impressive since the quads are so pumped!). Then pause for 10-12 seconds and then continue to failure. 

3 x 6-8 (with a 10-12 second pause, and then continuing to failure) 

That's it! 

At it's longest (week 8), this workout lasts around 20 minutes, the bulk of the time being spent puking and tumbling toward the different workstations! 

My training partner did a practice round. I used a 70 pound bar bell and he used an 80. After this session, we were wide-eyed and wobbly. What Fun!

Plus, we did:

1 x 25 calve extensions - 150 pounds - feet parallel
1 x 25 calve extensions - 150 pounds - feet pointed out
1 x 25 calve extensions - 150 pounds - feet pointed in

3 x 25 standing calve raises - body weight

2 x 25 hanging leg raises

20 minutes of moderate speed, zero elevation tread mill.

A great workout.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 30, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Pro Championships.*

Weight: 165.2

*Sullyâ??????s Mass Maker Workout â?????? Phase III â?????? Three Weeks*

For this phase we work a chest/delts specialization. Itâ??????s a specialization program so the volume is lower for every other body part. 

*Week Three, Day Three - Chest/Delts High Density Loading*

A1. Wide Grip Bench Press to Neck - 4 sets of 8-10
1 x 8 - 175 pounds + 10 from last week
1 x 8 - 185 pounds + 10 from last week
1 x 8 - 195 pounds + 10 from last week
1 x 4 - 225 pounds + 20 from last week. PR Whooot!

A2. Dips - 4 sets of 6-8
4 x 10 - body weight

A3. Dumb Bell Flies - 4 sets of 15-20
2 x 15 - 35 pound dumb bells
1 x 15 - 40 pound dumb bells
1 x 15 - 45 pound dumb bells 

(We did three sets, A1, A2, A3, without rest, then rested 90- seconds)

B1. Seated Smith Press - 3 sets of 8-10
1 x 8 - 120 pounds
1 x 8 - 135 pounds 
1 x 8 - 145 pounds

B2. Front Raise with Bar Bells - 3 sets of 8-10
1 x 8 - 50 pound bar bell
1 x 8 - 60 pound bar bell
1 x 8 - 65 pound bar bell

B3. Seated Lateral Raise - 3 sets of 15-20
3 x 15 - 25 pound dumb bells

(We did three B1, B2, B3 sets without rest, then rest 90- seconds)

Plus 20-minutes of low impact tread mill work. 

Our legs were a little sore from yesterday's practice session for the eight-week legs program we are starting on Monday.


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 1, 2008)

*Thursday, January 31, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown.*

Weight: 166.4

*Sullyâ??????s Mass Maker Workout â?????? Phase III â?????? Three Weeks*

For this next phase we do a chest/delts specialization program so the volume is lower for every other body part. 

Week Three - Day Four - Chest/Delts High Volume

A. Decline Bench Press - 4 sets of 4-6
1 x 6 - 185 pounds
1 x 6 - 195 pounds
1 x 6 - 215 pounds
1 x 6 - 225 pounds 

B1. Flat Dumb Bell Bench Press - 4 sets of 6-8 (superset then rest 60 seconds)
1 x 8 - 65 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 70 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 75 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 80 pound dumb bells
B2. Push ups - 4 sets of as many as possible
4 x 15 - this was a tough superset

C. Cable Crossover - 4 sets of 6-8 with 2 weight drops for as many as possible
2 x 8 - 20 pounds
2 x 10 - 15 pounds drop set
2 x 10 - 10 pounds drop set
I only completed two sets

D. Chest stretch
2 x 30 pound dumb bells

E. Seated Press on Hammer Machine or Dumb Bell Press - 4 sets of 4-6
I skipped this because I did seated shoulder press yesterday

F1. Alternate Dumb Bell Front Raise - 4 sets of 8-10
4 x 10 - 20 pound dumb bells
F2. Standing Lateral Raises - 4 sets of 8-10
4 x 10 - 20 pound dumb bells
I did these 4 sets as one set, front raises to laterals, front raises to laterals.

G. One Arm Cable Lateral Raises - 4 sets of 8-10 with 2 drops each set
2 x 10 - 15 pounds
2 x 10 - 10 pounds drop set
2 x 10 - 5 pounds drop set
I only completed two sets

H. Shoulder stretch 

I. 15 minutes of low impact tread mill.

My training partner had to skip this workout due to an early morning doctor's appointment.  He passed his test for Senior Blue Belt in karate.  Yes!


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 2, 2008)

*Friday, February 1 and Saturday, February 2, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown*

After 30 years working in the communications industry, I retired on Friday and took the day off from training and everything else. I enjoyed my one day of retirement. Today, I began a new career in the fitness industry by working with my training partner/client in the gym. I become a full-time personal trainer for the Birmingham, Alabama YMCA on Monday.

Today we completed Phase III of Sully's great Mass Maker Workout plan and will begin Phase IV on Monday. 

We decided to do something different for the last day of this phase. Instead of following the plan as written, we did one set of every exercise on Thursday and Friday's plan and used the heaviest weight we had achieved on each exercise during this phase. 

I won't go through the whole workout, but we did manage 225 pound decline bench presses, 70 pound flat dumb bell bench presses, 25 push ups, 10 pull ups, 50 pound dumb bell bent over rows, 50 pound dumb bell shrugs and 70 pound bar bell skull crushers. All in all, it was a fun workout.


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 4, 2008)

*Monday, February 4, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown.*
It's also the first day of my new career as a Certified Personal Trainer for the Birmingham YMCA.  This facility is located in a very upscale part of Birmingham called Mountain Brook.  There are plenty of members who can afford and who want personal training.  I believe I picked up my first two clients today just by walking around the gym and offering some help and encouragement.

Weight: 166.2

*Sully's Mass Maker Workout - Phase IV, Week One, Day One.*

We altered the plan by incorporating day one of the Hungarian Oak Leg Blast in our session.

*Hungarian Oak Leg Blast*

Squats 
1 x 65 - 70 pounds (two minutes without rest)

Extensions
2 x 30 - 70 pounds 

Hamstring Curls
3 x 8 - 70 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 15)

*Sully's Plan - Back Thickness*

One Arm Dumb Bell Rows - 4 Sets of 6-8
1 x 8 - 50 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 55 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 60 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 65 pound dumb bells

Seated Cable Rows - 4 sets of 12-15
1 x 15 - 85 pounds
1 x 15 - 100 pounds
1 x 15 - 120 pounds
1 x 15 - 140 pounds

We will pick up a couple of today's exercises tomorrow, a Legs day, which we won't do.

Tread Mill - 20 minutes of moderate speed work.

The Hungarian Oak Legs Blast was a Blast.


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 5, 2008)

*Tuesday, February 5, 2007 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown*

Weight: 166.4

*Sully's Mass Maker Workout - Phase IV - Three Weeks - Specialization Program for Back

Week One, Day Two

Back Thickness and Deltoids*

Dead Lifts - 6 Sets 7/5/3/7/5/3 (Work up to a 3 rep maximum twice)
1 x 7 - 185 pounds
1 x 5 - 205 pounds
1 x 3 - 235 pounds

1 x 7 - 185 pounds
1 x 5 - 205 pounds
1 x 3 - 240 pounds (PR)

T-Bar Rows - 4 Sets of 4-6 Reps
 4 x 6 - 125 pounds

Arnold's - 3 sets of 10 Reps
1 x 10 - 30 pound dumb bells
1 x 10 - 35 pound dumb bells
1 x 10 - 40 pound dumb bells

20 minutes of moderate speed, moderate elevated tread mill.

After yesterday's legs workout, the dead lifts were very tough.


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 6, 2008)

*Wednesday, February 6, 2007 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown*

Weight: 166.0

*Sullyâ??????s Mass Maker Workout â?????? Phase IV â?????? Three Weeks

Specialization Program for Back

Week One - Day Three â?????? Back Width*

A. Chins medium grip to front 6 sets 8, 6, 4, 8, 6, 4
We did these as directed, slow and full up and full down

B. Wide Grip Lats Pull Down 4 sets of 8-10 reps
1 x 8 - 100
1 x 8 - 120
1 x 8 - 120
1 x 8 - 140

C. Straight arm pull downs 4 sets of 10-12 reps
1 x 12 - 35
1 x 12 - 42.5
1 x 12 - 50
1 x 12 - 57.5

D. Rope pull downs 3 sets of 12-15 reps (use the rope and pull the elbows wide at the bottom)
1 x 15 - 42.5
1 x 15 - 50
1 x 15 - 57.5

20 minutes of tread mill.


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 7, 2008)

*Thursday, February 7, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown.*

Weight: 166.0

We did day two of the Leg Blast by adding 20 seconds to the Squats. Fun.

*Hungarian Oak Leg Blast*

Squats 
1 x 75 - 70 pounds (2:20 without rest)

Extensions
2 x 30 - 70 pounds 

Hamstring Curls
3 x 8 - 70 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 15)

*Sullyâ??????s Mass Maker Workout â?????? Phase IV â?????? Three Weeks*

Specialization Program for Back

Week One, Day Four â?????? Back, Traps, Lower Back and Rear Delts

Dumb Bell shrugs 4 sets of 6-8 reps
We did a four-count (front, side, back, side) with 50 pound dumb bells
4 x 8 - 50 pound dumb bells (total of 128 reps)

Weighted hyperextensions 4 sets of 8-10 reps
4 x 10

Seated rope rows to the face 4 sets of 10-12 (use the rope and keep the arms high and elbows wide and pull to the chin)
4 x 12 - 15 pounds

Bent over lateral raise 4 sets of 12-15 reps
4 x 15 - 20 pound dumb bells

20 minutes of tread mill.


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 8, 2008)

*Friday, February 8, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championship and Pro Showdown*

*Sullyâ??????s Mass Maker Workout â?????? Phase IV â?????? Three Weeks

Specialization Program for Back

Week One, Day Five â?????? Chest and Arms*

Dumb Bell bench press 3 sets of 8-10
1 x 10 - 40 pound dumb bells - warm up
1 x 10 - 50 pound dumb bells
1 x 10 - 60 pound dumb bells
1 x 10 - 70 pound dumb bells

Cable crossover 3 sets of 12-15 reps + 2 drops
3 x 15 - 45 pounds
3 x 10 - 35 pounds drop set
3 x 10 - 30 pounds drop set

Bar Bell curls 3 sets of 10-12 reps
2 x 10 - 40 pounds
1 x 10 - 50 pounds 
We did these reps slowly with a squeeze at the top

Strive Smart Strength Machine preacher curls 3 sets of 12-15 reps + 2 drops
3 x 12 - 35 pounds
3 x 12 - 30 pounds drop set
3 x 12 - 25 pounds drop set
This is a unique apparatus. The weights are placed in three different positions, giving the biceps different work with each set

Close grip Bench Press 3 sets of 10-12
1 x 12 - 95 pounds
1 x 12 - 115 pounds
1 x 12 - 125 pounds

V bar triceps press downs 3 sets of 12-15 + 2 drops
1 x 12 - 50 pounds
1 x 12 - 40 pounds drop set
1 x 12 - 35 pounds drop set

We added a little calves work

Cybex Standing Calf Raises
3 x 25 - 100 pounds

Standing Calf Raises
3 x 25 body weight

A great finish to week one of Phase IV.


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 11, 2008)

*Monday, February 11, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown.*

I'm a grandfather. My first granddaughter was born today in Birmingham, Alabama at 12.59 PM Central Time. Our beautiful Figure Model weighed in at 6 pounds, 5 ounces. Gianna Marie and her Mom, Christina are doing well. I'm in heaven.

Weight: 164.8

*Sully's Mass Maker Workout - Phase IV, Week Two, Day One.*

We altered the plan by incorporating day three of the Hungarian Oak Leg Blast in our session.

*Hungarian Oak Leg Blast*

Squats 
1 x 83 - 70 pounds (2:40 without rest)

Extensions
2 x 30 - 70 pounds 

Hamstring Curls
3 x 8 - 70 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 15)

Seated Calf Extensions 3 x 25
3 x 25 - 150 pounds

Standing Calf Raises 3 x 25
3 x 25 - Body Weight

*Sully's Plan - Back Thickness*

Lats Cable Pull Downs - 4 Sets of 10
1 x 10 - 80 pounds
1 x 10 - 100 pounds
1 x 10 - 120 pounds
1 x 10 - 140 pounds

Seated Low Cable Rows - 4 sets of 12-15
1 x 15 - 90 pounds
1 x 15 - 100 pounds
1 x 15 - 140 pounds
1 x 15 - 160 pounds

Tread Mill - 20 minutes of moderate speed work.

The Hungarian Oak Legs Blast is getting more interesting.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrats on the grandchild! Thats awesome .

Great workout, too, as usual


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 12, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Congrats on the grandchild! Thats awesome .
> 
> Great workout, too, as usual




Thanks. I love my new granddaughter.  She is beautiful.


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Tuesday, February 12, 2007 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown*

Weight: 164.0

*Sully's Mass Maker Workout - Phase IV - Three Weeks - Specialization Program for Back

Week Two, Day Two

Shoulders and Abs*

Smith Machine Seated Presses 4 x 8
1 x 8 -   95 pounds
1 x 8 - 115 pounds
1 x 8 - 120 pounds
1 x 8 - 135 pounds

Standing Lateral Raises
4 x 8 - 25 pounds

Standing Shoulder Extensions
4 x 8 - 25 pounds

Hanging Leg Lifts
4 x 25

Slant Board Crunches
4 x 25

20 minutes of moderate speed, moderate elevated tread mill.


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 13, 2008)

*Wednesday, February 13, 2007 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown*

Weight: 163.0

*Sullyâ??????s Mass Maker Workout â?????? Phase IV â?????? Three Weeks

Specialization Program for Back

Week Two - Day Three â?????? Back Width*

Chins medium grip to front 6 sets 8, 6, 4, 8, 6, 4
6 x 8 slow and full up and full down - 48 pull ups - we did wide, narrow, hammer and biceps grips

Wide Grip Lats Pull Down 4 sets of 8-10 reps
1 x 8 - 105
1 x 8 - 125
1 x 8 - 125
1 x 8 - 145

Straight arm pull downs 4 sets of 10-12 reps
1 x 12 - 42.5
1 x 12 - 50
1 x 12 - 57.5
1 x 12 - 65

Rope pull downs 3 sets of 12-15 reps (use the rope and pull the elbows wide at the bottom)
1 x 15 - 42.5
1 x 15 - 50
1 x 15 - 57.5

20 minutes of tread mill.


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 14, 2008)

*Thursday, February 14, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown.*

Weight: 164.0

We did day four of the Leg Blast by adding 20 seconds to the Squats. Fun.

*Hungarian Oak Leg Blast*

Squats 
1 x 90 - 70 pounds (3:00 without rest)

Extensions
2 x 30 - 70 pounds 

Hamstring Curls
3 x 8 - 70 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 15)


*Sullyâ??????s Mass Maker Workout â?????? Phase IV â?????? Three Weeks

Specialization Program for Back

Week Two, Day Four â?????? Back, Traps, Lower Back and Rear Delts*

Dumb Bell shrugs 4 sets of 6-8 reps
We did a four-count (front, side, back, side) with 55 pound dumb bells
4 x 8 - 55 pound dumb bells (total of 128 reps)

Weighted hyperextensions 4 sets of 8-10 reps
4 x 10 - 130 pounds

Seated rope rows to the face 4 sets of 10-12 (use the rope and keep the arms high and elbows wide and pull to the chin)
4 x 12 - 15 pounds

Bent over lateral raise 4 sets of 12-15 reps
4 x 15 - 20 pound dumb bells

20 minutes of tread mill.


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 15, 2008)

*Friday, February 15, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championship and Pro Showdown

Sullyâ??????s Mass Maker Workout â?????? Phase IV â?????? Three Weeks

Specialization Program for Back

Week Two, Day Five â?????? Chest and Arms*

Dumb Bell bench press 3 sets of 8-10
1 x 10 - 55 pound dumb bells
1 x 10 - 65 pound dumb bells
1 x 10 - 75 pound dumb bells

Cable crossover 3 sets of 12-15 reps + 2 drops
3 x 15 - 45 pounds
3 x 10 - 35 pounds drop set
3 x 10 - 30 pounds drop set

Bar Bell curls 3 sets of 10-12 reps
2 x 10 - 50 pounds
1 x 10 - 60 pounds 
We did these reps slowly with a squeeze at the top

Machine preacher curls 3 sets of 12-15 reps + 2 drops
3 x 12 - 80 pounds
3 x 12 - 65 pounds drop set
3 x 12 - 50 pounds drop set

Close grip Bench Press 3 sets of 10-12
1 x 12 - 105 pounds
1 x 12 - 125 pounds
1 x 12 - 125 pounds

V bar triceps press downs 3 sets of 12-15 + 2 drops
1 x 12 - 65 pounds
1 x 12 - 55 pounds drop set
1 x 12 - 45 pounds drop set

20 minutes of tread mill

A great finish to Week Two of Phase IV.


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 18, 2008)

*Monday, February 18, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown.*

Weight: 165.0

*Sully's Mass Maker Workout - Phase IV, Week Three, Day One.*

We altered the plan by incorporating day five of the Hungarian Oak Leg Blast in our session.

*Hungarian Oak Leg Blast*

Squats 
1 x 110 - 70 pounds (3:20 without rest)

Extensions
2 x 30 - 70 pounds 

Hamstring Curls
3 x 8 - 70 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 15)

Seated Calf Extensions 3 x 25
3 x 25 - 150 pounds

Standing Calf Raises 3 x 25
3 x 25 - Body Weight

*Sully's Plan - Back Thickness*

One Arm Dumb Bell Rows 4 sets of 6-8
1 x 8 - 55 pounds
1 x 8 - 65 pounds
1 x 8 - 70 pounds
1 x 8 - 75 pounds

Seated Low Cable Rows - 4 sets of 12-15
1 x 15 -   95 pounds
1 x 15 - 110 pounds
1 x 15 - 140 pounds
1 x 15 - 160 pounds

Tread Mill - 20 minutes of moderate speed work.

The Hungarian Oak Legs Blast is rocking and rolling.


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 19, 2008)

Tuesday, February 19, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown. 

Weight: 163.0 

I started a very slow contest cutting diet yesterday for my first three events of the year: 

Guest Posing appearance, 2008 NGA Carolina Night of Champions - Greensboro, NC, June 7 
2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown, Toronto, Canada, June 14 
2008 NPA Nationals and Masters Universe Pro Qualifier, Ft. Lee, VA, June 28 

Sully's Mass Maker Workout - Phase IV - Three Weeks 
Week Three, Day Two 

Dead Lifts - 3 sets 7/5/3 
1 x 7 - 185 pounds 
1 x 5 - 205 pounds 
1 x 5 - 250 pounds (PR) 

Arnold's - 3 sets 8-10 reps 
1 x 8 - 30 pound dumb bells 
1 x 8 - 35 pound dumb bells 
1 x 8 - 45 pound dumb bells 

Shrugs - 3 sets 9-10 reps 
3 x 8 - 50 pound dumb bells (1 x front, 1 x side, 1 x back and 1 x side equals one rep) 

Lateral and Extension Dumb Bell Raises - 3 sets 10-12 reps 
3 x 10 - 20 pound dumb bells (1 x lateral, 1 x extension equals one rep) 

Biceps Curls (21's) 2 sets 
2 x 21 - 25 pound dumb bells 

20 minutes of tread mill.


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 20, 2008)

*Wednesday, February 20, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown.*

Weight: 159.8

*Mass Maker Workout - Phase IV, Week Three, Day three*

Pull Ups - 6 sets of 6-8 reps
3 x 8 - with a 25 pound plate strapped around my waist
3 x 8 - body weight

Lat Pull Downs (Cable) 4 sets of 8-10 reps
1 x 8 - 100 pounds
1 x 8 - 120 pounds
1 x 8 - 140 pounds
1 x 8 - 160 pounds

Standing Shoulder Raises 4 sets of 8-10 reps
4 x 8 - 100 pounds

Slant Board Crunches 4 sets of 15-20 reps
4 x 25 - done slowly, with a squeeze/hold of the abs in each rep

20 minutes of tread mill


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 21, 2008)

Thursday, February 21, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown. 

Weight: 162.4 

We did day six of the Leg Blast by adding 20 seconds to the Squats. Fun. 

Hungarian Oak Leg Blast 

Squats 
1 x 125 - 70 pounds (3:40 without rest) 

Extensions 
2 x 30 - 70 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 8 - 70 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 15) 


Sullyâ??????s Mass Maker Workout â?????? Phase IV â?????? Three Weeks 

Specialization Program for Back 

Week Three, Day Four â?????? Back, Traps, Lower Back and Rear Delts 

Dumb Bell shrugs 4 sets of 6-8 reps 
We did a four-count (front, side, back, side) with 50 pound dumb bells 
4 x 8 - 55 pound dumb bells (total of 128 reps) 

Weighted hyperextensions 4 sets of 8-10 reps 
4 x 10 - 130 pounds 

Seated rope rows to the face 4 sets of 10-12 (use the rope and keep the arms high and elbows wide and pull to the chin) 
4 x 12 - 20 pounds 

Bent over lateral raise 4 sets of 12-15 reps 
4 x 15 - 25 pound dumb bells 

20 minutes of tread mill


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Friday, February 22, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown*

Weight: 163.0

This was the final day of Phase IV of Sully's Mass Maker Workout.  We begin three week's of Phase V on Monday.

We did a few different exercises on the last day.

Hammer Strength Iso-Lateral Chest Press

1 x 8 - 250 pounds
1 x 8 - 275 pounds
1 x 8 - 300 pounds (PR)
3 x 8 - Dips

Hammer Strength Incline Chest Press
1 x 8 - 100 pounds
1 x 8 - 125 pounds
2 x 8 - Dips

Decline Triceps Extensions (Skull Crushers)
3 x 8 - 70 pounds

Triceps Press Downs
3 x 8 - 70 pounds

20 minutes of tread mill


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Monday, February 25, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown. *

Weight: 161.4 

*Sully's Mass Maker Workout - Phase V, Week One, Day One.* 

We altered the plan by incorporating day six of the Hungarian Oak Leg Blast in our session. 

*Hungarian Oak Leg Blast *

Squats 
1 x 146 - 70 pounds (4.0 minutes without rest) 

Extensions 
2 x 30 - 70 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 8 - 70 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 20) 

Seated Calf Extensions 3 x 25 
3 x 25 - 150 pounds 

Standing Calf Raises 3 x 25 
3 x 25  - Body Weight 

Adduction 
3 x 25 - 275 pounds (maxed out the weight) 

Abs - Crunches 
4 x 25 - Done slowly, with a squeeze at the top of each rep 

Tread Mill - 25 minutes of moderate speed work. 

The Hungarian Oak Legs Blast is a fun workout.


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 26, 2008)

*Tuesday, February 26, 2008, Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships*

Weight: 159.4

Today we continued Phase V of the Mass Maker Plan

Upper Body Horizontal Dominant

Bench Press 6 sets of 5/4/3/5/4/3 reps
1 x 5 - 155 pounds
1 x 4 - 175 pounds
1 x 3 - 185 pounds
1 x 5 - 165 pounds
1 x 4 - 185 pounds
1 x 3 - 205 pounds (PR)

Seated Cable Rows 6 sets of 4-6 reps
2 x 6 - 120 pounds
2 x 6 - 140 pounds
2 x 6 - 160 pounds

Decline Skull Crushers 6 sets of 5/4/3/5/4/3
1 x 5 - 60 pounds
1 x 4 - 70 pounds
1 x 3 - 80 pounds
1 x 5 - 70 pounds
1 x 4 - 80 pounds
1 x 3 - 90 pounds (PR)

25 minutes of tread mill.


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Wednesday, February 27, 2008, Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships*

Weight: 159.0

Mass Maker Workout - Non-Weight Training Session

Today we focused on bodyweight exercises.

Pull Ups
5 x 10 (wide, narrow, hammer and biceps grip)

Hanging Leg Lifts
4 x 25

Push Ups
2 x 25

Slant Board Crunches
2 x 25

Unassisted Sit Ups
2 x 25

10 flights of stairs, non-stop

Nice change of pace workout.


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 28, 2008)

*Thursday, February 28, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown. *

Weight: 160.0 

We did day eight of the Leg Blast by adding 20 seconds to the Squats. Fun. 

*Hungarian Oak Leg Blast *

Squats 
1 x 175 - 70 pounds (4:20 without rest) 

Extensions 
2 x 30 - 70 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 8 - 70 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 20) 

Plus: 

Adduction 
3 x 10 - 275 pounds (Maxed the machine) 

Abduction 
3 x 10 - 250 pounds 

Calves Extensions 
3 x 25 - 150 pounds 

Calves Raises 
3 x 25 - Body weight


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 29, 2008)

*Friday, February 29, 2008 - 15 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown.*

Weight: 160.0

*Mass Maker Workout - Upper Body Vertical Dominant*

Incline Bench Press 4 sets of 4-6 reps
1 x 6 - 135 pounds
1 x 6 - 155 pounds
1 x 6 - 175 pounds
1 x 6 - 185 pounds

Wide Grip Pull Downs 4 sets of 4-6 reps
1 x 6 - 100 pounds
1 x 6 - 115 pounds
1 x 6 - 130 pounds
1 x 6 - 145 pounds

Decline Triceps Extensions (Skull Crushers) 6 sets of 8/6/4/8/6/4 reps
1 x 8 - 50 pounds
1 x 6 - 60 pounds
1 x 4 - 70 pounds
1 x 8 - 80 pounds
1 x 6 - 90 pounds
1 x 4 - 100 pounds (I could only do one rep.  My training partner did four reps)

Dumb Bell Curls 6 sets of 6-8 reps
1 x 6 - 25 pounds
1 x 6 - 30 pounds
1 x 6 - 35 pounds
1 x 6 - 40 pounds
1 x 6 - 45 pounds

25 minutes of tread mill.

A good ending to week one of Phase V of the Mass Maker/Hungarian Oak Leg Blast workout.


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 3, 2008)

*Monday, March 3, 2008 - 15 Weeks until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown. *

Weight: 159.0 

*Sully's Mass Maker Workout - Phase V, Week Two, Day One. *

We altered the plan by incorporating day eight of the Hungarian Oak Leg Blast in our session. 

*Hungarian Oak Leg Blast* 

Squats 
1 x 185 reps - 70 pounds (4:40 without rest) On Thursday, we go for 5:00 without rest.

Extensions 
2 x 30 - 70 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 10 - 70 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 30) 

Seated Calf Extensions 3 x 25 
3 x 25 - 150 pounds 

Standing Calf Raises 3 x 25 
3 x 25 - Body Weight 

Adduction 
3 x 10 - 305 pounds (maxed out the weight) 

Abduction
3 x 10 - 275 pounds

Abs - Crunches 
4 x 25 - Done slowly, with a squeeze at the top of each rep 

Tread Mill - 25 minutes of moderate speed work. 

The Hungarian Oak Legs Blast is killing us.


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 4, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 4, 2008 - 14 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships in Toronto*

Weight: 158.6

We did a little chest and a little back work today.

Dumb Bell Bench Press - 6 sets
1 x 6 - 60 pound dumb bells
1 x 5 - 70 pound dumb bells
1 x 4 - 80 pound dumb bells
1 x 6 - 65 pound dumb bells
1 x 5 - 75 pound dumb bells
1 x 5 - 90 pound dumb bells

Seated Cable Rows - 6 sets
2 x 6 - 140 pounds
2 x 6 - 160 pounds
2 x 6 - 180 pounds

30 minutes of tread mill.

Loved the intense dumb bell bench press session.


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 5, 2008, 14 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME Grand Master Pro World Championships*

Weight: 158.2

Today was a non-weight training day so we did a 500.

We did 10 sets of 5 different exercises as a circuit, with no rest between circuits except for 60-seconds between the fifth and six.

Unassisted Pull Ups
10 x 10 - 100 pull ups (wide, narrow, biceps and hammer grip)

Hanging Leg Lifts
10 x 10 - done slowly with a hold at the top - 100 leg lifts

Slant Board Crunches
10 x 10 - each crunch was held for a few seconds - 100 crunches

Push Ups
10 x 10 - full extension and drop without touching the floor - 100 push ups

Skip Rope
10 x 10 - 100 skips

20 minutes of tread mill.

This was an exhausting and fun workout of 500 reps.


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Thursday, March 6, 2008 - 14 Weeks until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown.* 

Weight: 157.4 

*Sully's Mass Maker Workout - Phase V, Week Two, Day Four. *

We altered the plan by incorporating day nine of the Hungarian Oak Leg Blast in our session. 

*Hungarian Oak Leg Blast *

Squats 
1 x 225 reps - 70 pounds (5:00 without rest).  This is insane. 

Extensions 
2 x 30 - 70 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 10 - 70 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 30) 

Seated Calf Extensions on the Donkey Press Machine 3 x 25 
3 x 25 - 200 pounds 

Standing Calf Raises 3 x 25 
3 x 25  - Body Weight 

Adduction 
3 x 10 - 305 pounds (maxed out the weight) 

Abduction 
3 x 10 - 275 pounds 

Abs - Crunches 
4 x 25 - Done slowly, with a squeeze at the top of each rep 

Tread Mill - 25 minutes of moderate speed work. 

The Hungarian Oak Legs Blast is awesome.


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 7, 2008)

*Friday, March 7, 2008, Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships *

Weight: 156.7 

Today we focused on pause-rest sets. 

Shoulder Press 2 sets 
2 x 6 - 140 pounds (pause for 10 seconds between reps) 

Lats Pull Downs 2 sets 
2 x 6 - 180 pounds (pause for 10 seconds between reps) 

Seated Rows 2 sets 
2 x 6 - 180 pounds (pause for 10 seconds between reps) 

Chest Press 2 sets 
2 x 6 - 210 pounds (pause for 10 seconds between reps) 

20 minutes of tread mill. 

A good week of good work.


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 10, 2008)

*Monday, March 10, 2008 - 14 Weeks until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown. *

Weight: 156.0 

*Sully's Mass Maker Workout - Phase V, Week Three, Day One. *

We altered the plan by incorporating day ten of the Hungarian Oak Leg Blast in our session. 

*Hungarian Oak Leg Blast *

Squats 
1 x 230 reps - 70 pounds (5:20 without rest) On Thursday, we go for 5:40 without rest.  This is catching up with me.  I was only able to add 5 squats with the extra 20 seconds.  Whew.

Extensions 
2 x 30 - 70 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 10 - 70 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 30) 

Seated Calf Extensions 3 x 25 
3 x 25 - 160 pounds 

Standing Calf Raises 3 x 25 
3 x 25 - Body Weight 

Adduction 
3 x 10 - 305 pounds (maxed out the weight) 

Abduction
3 x 10 - 295 pounds

Abs - Crunches 
4 x 25 - Done slowly, with a squeeze at the top of each rep 

Tread Mill - 25 minutes of moderate speed work. 

The Hungarian Oak Legs Blast is growing some quads muscle for sure.


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 11, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 11, 2008 - 13 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown *

Weight: 156.2 

*Chest and Triceps *

Iso-Lateral Wide Chest Press 
3 x 8 - 200 pounds 

Iso-Lateral Super Incline Press 
3 x 8 - 100 pounds 

Iso-Lateral Bench Press 
3 x 8 - 120 pounds 

Pec Deck 
1 x 8 - 100 pounds 
1 x 8 - 130 pounds 
1 x 8 - 145 pounds 

Triceps Press Down 
1 x 8 - 57.5 pounds 
1 x 8 - 65.0 pounds 
1 x 8 - 72.5 pounds 

Rope Pull Downs 
1 x 8 - 42.5 pounds 
1 x 8 - 50.0 pounds 
1 x 8 - 57.5 pounds 

Push Ups 
1 x 20 

Tread Mill 
20 minutes of moderate speed work 

A good change-of-pace workout.


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 12, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 12, 2008, 13 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships.*

Weight: 155.6 pounds

Today we did weight machine circuit training and HITT cardio.

*Circuit Training:*
Six sets of 15 reps on six Life Fitness machines: 540 Reps

Row
Lat Pull Down
Back Extension
Biceps Curls
Shoulder Press
Lateral Raise

We rested for 60-seconds after each circuit.

*HITT Cardio:*
5 20-second splits at 8.5 speed

I'm looking forward to 5:40 of Hungarian Oak Legs Blast squats tomorrow.


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 13, 2008)

*Thursday, March 13, 2008 - 12 Weeks until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown. *

Weight: 157.0 (After a re-feed day)

*Sully's Mass Maker Workout - Phase V, Week Three, Day Four. *

We altered the plan by incorporating day 11 of the Hungarian Oak Leg Blast in our session. 

*Hungarian Oak Leg Blast *

Squats 
1 x 282 reps - 70 pounds (5:40 without rest) On Monday, we go for 6:00 without rest. Funny, like hitting a wall, I found a new burst of energy after the 4:00 minute mark. 

Extensions 
2 x 30 - 70 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 10 - 70 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 30) 

Donkey Press Calf Extensions 3 x 25 
3 x 25 - 200 pounds 

Standing Calf Raises 3 x 25 
3 x 25 - Body Weight 

Adduction 
3 x 10 - 305 pounds (maxed out the weight) 

Abduction 
3 x 10 - 295 pounds 

Abs - Crunches 
4 x 25 - Done slowly, with a squeeze at the top of each rep 

Tread Mill - 25 minutes of moderate speed work. 

The Hungarian Oak Legs Blast is a fun workout.


----------



## Swede (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow!  I just read through your entire journal.  I am very impressed.  I am 52 and just started lifting one year ago and you are blowing me away!!

Have you ever had your testosterone level checked or does it matter to you?  The reason I ask is that mine was recently found to be lower than normal and I just started today taking a presciption of Androgel to increase my level.  I am hoping this will aid in lean muscle mass gain and fat burning with respect to my diet and workout.  Do you have any experience or insights with this?

Great work, keep it up and good luck preping for your tournament.

JanErik


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 14, 2008)

Swede said:


> Wow!  I just read through your entire journal.  I am very impressed.  I am 52 and just started lifting one year ago and you are blowing me away!!
> 
> Have you ever had your testosterone level checked or does it matter to you?  The reason I ask is that mine was recently found to be lower than normal and I just started today taking a presciption of Androgel to increase my level.  I am hoping this will aid in lean muscle mass gain and fat burning with respect to my diet and workout.  Do you have any experience or insights with this?
> 
> ...



Thanks, JanErik.

I had a complete blood workup last year to see where I was in GH and Test.  I was about where I should be at my age.  As a natural athlete (tested with polygraph or urinalysis before contests), I don't use steroids nor can I take HGH or TRT.  I am doing what I do as best I can with what I have.  I have wondered if HGH and TRT might have made me bigger and harder than I've become without them.  I'll never know.  After I retire from our sport in a few years, I might consider HGH, which I believe can be useful to an aging body. I have no interest in steroids.


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 14, 2008)

*Friday, March 14, 2008 - Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships, Grand Master Pro Class, Toronto, June 14*

Weight: 155.2 - Firming up nicely

Grrrrrrrr...New Old Navy Rule: Don't workout where you work.

My training partner and I work out at a Gold's Gym five-days-a-week. After our sessions, I drive for about 10 minutes to the Birmingham YMCA where I work full-time as a Personal Trainer. Today, my partner had an early-morning business meeting so I decided to train solo at my Y. Bad choice. During my workout three of my clients asked me for help and two personal trainer buds wanted to talk. And the Director asked me if I would conduct a new member orientation 30 minutes later. I said, of course I would.

I managed the following training in an hour:

Arnold's 3 sets
1 x 8 - 30 pounds
1 x 8 - 35 pounds
1 x 8 - 40 pounds

Seated Machine Rows 3 sets
1 x 8 140 pounds
1 x 8 150 pounds
1 x 8 160 pounds

Unassisted Pull Ups 3 sets
1 x 8 wide grip
1 x 8 hammer grip
1 x 8 biceps grip

Dumb Bell Curls 3 sets
1 x 8 25 pounds
1 x 8 30 pounds
1 x 8 35 pounds

Tread Mill - 20 minutes early and 30 minutes in the afternoon.

I guess it wasn't too bad, but I was not focused like I usually am.


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 17, 2008)

*Monday, March 17, 2008 - 13 Weeks until the 2008 FAME Grand Master Pro World Championships, June 14th, Toronto. *

*Here is my Contest Schedule for the first half of 2008: *

March 29th, NGA 1st Annual Natural Muscle and Figure Classic, Atlanta, Georgia - Contest Judge 

April 19th, OCB Spirit of America, Cape Cod, Massachusetts - Contest Judge 

May 24th, NGA Magic City Bodybuilding and Figure Championships, Birmingham, Alabama - Contest Judge 

June 7th, NGA Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, North Carolina - Guest Poser and Contest Judge 

June 14th, FAME World Championships, Toronto, Canada, Grand Master Pro Competitor 

June 28th, NPA Nationals and Masters Universe, Ft. Lee, Virginia, Competitor 

*Training: *

Weight: 157.0 

*Sully's Mass Maker Workout - Phase V, Week Three, Day One *

We altered the plan by incorporating day 12 of the Hungarian Oak Leg Blast in our session. We will stay on Phase V until we complete the Oak Leg Blast in a couple of weeks. 

*Hungarian Oak Leg Blast* 

Squats - I upped my squat weight 10 pounds to 80 and my training partner upped his from 80 to 100 pounds. 

1 x 225 reps - 80 pounds (6:00 without rest) On Thursday, we go for 6:20 without rest. We are fast approaching the end of this workout when we do eight minutes of squats without rest. 

Extensions 
2 x 30 - 80 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 10 - 80 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 30) 

Seated Calf Extensions 3 x 25 
3 x 25 - 160 pounds 

Standing Calf Raises 3 x 25 
3 x 25 - Body Weight 

Adduction 
3 x 10 - 250 pounds 

Abduction 
3 x 10 - 250 pounds 

Abs - Crunches 
4 x 25 - Done slowly, with a squeeze at the top of each rep 

Tread Mill - 25 minutes of moderate speed work. I'll do another 30 minutes in the afternoon for my contest prep.


----------



## Swede (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the reply to my question about testosterone.  I am going to give this a try for 4 months under medical supervision.  This is not a steroid, but rather a legitimate medical prescription of testosterone that should supplement my body's natural production.  I am just trying to level the "playing field" and, hopefully, get the gains I am looking for which I believe are resonable.  Thanks again,

JanErik


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 17, 2008)

Swede said:


> Thanks for the reply to my question about testosterone.  I am going to give this a try for 4 months under medical supervision.  This is not a steroid, but rather a legitimate medical prescription of testosterone that should supplement my body's natural production.  I am just trying to level the "playing field" and, hopefully, get the gains I am looking for which I believe are resonable.  Thanks again,
> 
> JanErik




Good luck, JanErik.  Please let me know how it works for you.

Old Navy


----------



## Swede (Mar 18, 2008)

I will let let you know how things work out.  It should take a month or so before I really notice anything.  Currently, I have been setting verious personal records in my lifting routine, but this is probably due to the changes I have made in diet, rest and the mixed rep ranges I utilize.

Because you and I are in an older age bracket I follow your journal very closely.  I am sure I can learn from your approach to lifting and overall health.  Your workouts are awesome and very inspiring.  Do you ever get up to the Pacific Northwest?

JanErik


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 18, 2008)

Swede said:


> I will let let you know how things work out.  It should take a month or so before I really notice anything.  Currently, I have been setting verious personal records in my lifting routine, but this is probably due to the changes I have made in diet, rest and the mixed rep ranges I utilize.
> 
> Because you and I are in an older age bracket I follow your journal very closely.  I am sure I can learn from your approach to lifting and overall health.  Your workouts are awesome and very inspiring.  Do you ever get up to the Pacific Northwest?
> 
> JanErik



I have it in the back of my mind to compete in the NPC Emerald Cup one of these days.  I was born in San Francisco and spend much of my youth in Southern California.  I have been to Portland and Seattle.   Nice towns.


----------



## Swede (Mar 18, 2008)

My son goes to school at Berkley.  He and his girl friend have lived in San Francisco for about 3 years now and love it.

I moved from Sweden to Seattle when I was 10.  I have traveled throughout the US and Canada on business and currently live in Tacoma.

I started lifting a year ago when I turned 51 and it is one of the best decisions I have ever made - I wish I would have started at an earlier age.  One of my challenges in lifting is to temper my expectations and workout smart.


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 18, 2008)

Swede said:


> My son goes to school at Berkley.  He and his girl friend have lived in San Francisco for about 3 years now and love it.
> 
> I moved from Sweden to Seattle when I was 10.  I have traveled throughout the US and Canada on business and currently live in Tacoma.
> 
> I started lifting a year ago when I turned 51 and it is one of the best decisions I have ever made - I wish I would have started at an earlier age.  One of my challenges in lifting is to temper my expectations and workout smart.



You have plenty of time, Swede.  I entered my first bodybuilding competition at age 61.  I will step on to the stage in Toronto on June 14 for the 25th time at age 65.


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 18, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 18, 2008, 13 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown.* 

Weight: 156.0 

*Chest and Triceps* 

Incline Bench Press 
1 x 6 - 135 pounds 
1 x 5 - 155 pounds 
1 x 4 - 170 pounds 

Decline Bench Press 
1 x 6 - 135 pounds 
1 x 5 - 185 pounds 
1 x 4 - 205 pounds 

Flat Bench Press 
1 x 6 - 135 pounds 
1 x 5 - 165 pounds 
1 x 4 - 185 pounds 

Dumb Bell Flies 
2 x 8 - 35 pounds 
1 x 8 - 40 pounds 

Skull Crushers 
3 x 8 - 60 pound barbell 

Single Cable Triceps Pull Down 
3 x 8 - 20 pounds, each null 

Triceps Rope Pull down 
3 x 8 - 35 pounds 

HITT Cardio - 25 Minutes 
4 - 20 second speed sprints at 8 elevation and 10 speed 
1 - 30 second speed sprint at 8 elevation and 10 speed


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 19, 2008, 13 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown.*

Weight: 155.6

We did Crazy Eights today: Eight sets of eight reps of eight exercises done in a cycle.

Lat Pull Down
3 x 8 - 100 pounds
3 x 8 - 120 pounds
2 x 8 - 140 pounds

Unassisted Pull Ups - Hammer, medium, wide and biceps grip
8 x 8 - Bodyweight

Seated Cable Rows
3 x 8 - 100 pounds
3 x 8 - 120 pounds
2 x 8 - 140 pounds

Push Ups
8 x 8 - Bodyweight

Hanging leg Lifts
8 x 8 - Bodyweight

Slant Board Crunches
8 x 8 - 60 degree slant

Skip Rope
8 x 16 - skips

25 minutes of moderate speed treadmill and another session later in the day.


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 20, 2008)

*Thursday, March 20, 2008 - 13 Weeks until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown. *

Weight: 154.8

*Sully's Mass Maker Workout - Phase V, Week Three, Day Four. *

We altered the plan by incorporating day 13 of the Hungarian Oak Leg Blast in our session. 

*Hungarian Oak Leg Blast* 

Squats 
1 x 270 reps - 80 pounds (6:40 without rest) On Monday, we go for 7:00 without rest.  

Extensions 
2 x 30 - 80 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 10 - 80 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 30) 

Donkey Press Calf Extensions 3 x 25 
3 x 25 - 200 pounds 

Standing Calf Raises 3 x 25 
3 x 25 - Body Weight 

Adduction 
3 x 10 - 250 

Abduction 
3 x 10 - 250 

Abs - Crunches 
4 x 25 - Done slowly, with a squeeze at the top of each rep
Tread Mill - 25 minutes of moderate speed work. 

Closing in on the final 8:00 of Squats for the Oak Leg Blast.  Excellent program.  Thank you Tom Platz


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 21, 2008)

*Friday, March 21, 2008 - 13 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships, Toronto, June 14*

Weight: 156.0

Today we trained shoulders and abs.

Dumb Bell Extensions 3 sets
3 x 10 - 20 pound dumb bells

Dumb Bell Laterals 3 sets
3 x 10 - 20 pound dumb bells

Dumb Bell Shrugs 3 sets (front, side, back, side equals one rep)
3 x 10 - 50 pound dumb bells (120 total reps)

Pull Ups - 3 sets
3 x 10 - body weight

Crunches - 3 sets
3 x 10 - hold each crunch and squeeze

20 minutes of tread mill

A good week of training.


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 24, 2008)

*Monday, March 24, 2008 - 12 Weeks until the 2008 FAME Grand Master Pro World Championships, June 14, Toronto. *

*Here is my Contest Schedule for the first half of 2008: *

March 29 - NGA 1st Annual Natural Muscle and Figure Classic, Atlanta, Georgia - Contest Judge 

April 19 - OCB Spirit of America, Cape Cod, Massachusetts - Contest Judge 

May 24 - NGA Magic City Bodybuilding and Figure Championships, Birmingham, Alabama - Contest Judge 

June 7, NGA Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, North Carolina - Guest Poser and Contest Judge 

June 14, FAME World Championships, Toronto, Canada, Grand Master Pro Competitor 

June 28, NPA Nationals and Masters Universe, Ft. Lee, Virginia, Competitor 

*Training: *

Weight: 155.0 

*Hungarian Oak Leg Blast* 

Squats 

1 x 228 reps - 80 pounds (7:00 without rest) On Thursday, we go for 7:20 without rest.  We are fast approaching the end of this workout when we do eight minutes of squats without rest.  

Leg Extensions 
2 x 30 - 80 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 10 - 80 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 30) 

Seated Calf Extensions 3 x 25 
3 x 25 - 170 pounds 

Standing Calf Raises 3 x 25 
3 x 25 - Body Weight 

Adduction 
3 x 15 - 250 pounds 

Abduction 
3 x 15 - 250 pounds 

Abs - Crunches 
4 x 25 - Done slowly, with a squeeze at the top of each rep 

Tread Mill - 25 minutes of moderate speed work. I'll do another 30 minutes in the afternoon for my contest prep.


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 26, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 26, 2008, 12 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships, Grand Master Pro Show, Toronto, June 14*

Weight: 154.2

We did a bodyweight circuit training session today.

Hanging Leg Lifts
5 x 15

Slant Board Crunches
5 x 15

Unassisted Pull Ups
5 x 15

Push Ups
5 x 15

Jumping Jacks
5 x 15

Tread Mill
30 minutes


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 27, 2008)

*Thursday, March 27, 2008 - 12 Weeks until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown in Toronto. *

Weight: 153.0 

*Hungarian Oak Leg Blast*

My two training partners and I went up in weights today.  I did 90 pounds, my larger friend did 100 and my very large friend did 110.  Our reps went down from last week, but we still kicked butt. 

Squats 
1 x 250 reps - 90 pounds (7:20 without rest) On Monday, we go for 7:40 without rest.  

Extensions 
2 x 30 - 90 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 10 - 90 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 30) 

Donkey Press Calf Extensions 3 x 25 
3 x 25 - 200 pounds 

Standing Calf Raises 3 x 25 
3 x 25 - Body Weight 

Adduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Treadmill
 30 minutes

Closing in on the final 8:00 of Squats for the Oak Leg Blast.  Excellent program.  Thank you Tom Platz.


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 28, 2008)

*Friday, March 28, 2008, 11 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships, Toronto, June 14*

I will be in Atlanta this weekend judging an NGA pro qualifier contest.

Weight: 153.4

*Back and Biceps*

Seated Machine Rows (Heavy Duty Equipment with Plates)
3 x 8 - 150 pounds

Single Dumb Bell Pulls (Bench)
3 x 8 - 60 pounds

Lats Pull Down
3 x 8 - 160 pounds

Seated Lats Circular Machine
3 x 8 - 140 pounds

Seated Dumb Bell Curls
3 x 8 - 35 pounds

Preacher Curls
3 x 8 - 100 pounds

30 Minutes of Treadmill


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 31, 2008)

*Monday, March 31, 2008, 11 Weeks Until the 2006 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown, June 14, Toronto *

I judged a contest in Atlanta, Georgia this weekend.  The First Annual N.G.A. Natural Muscle and Figure Classic pro qualifier attracted 70 excellent men and women athletes.  It was tough to place these fine competitors, but we did and I feel we did a good job of selecting the winners in each class and the overall.  

Instead of a guest poser, the promoter decided to do an audience participation stunt just before the intermission.  He called for two men, two women and two teens to volunteer to step up on stage and have a 60-second push up contest.  I raised my hand and the promoter said, "Old Navy, all right, who is going to challenge Old Navy to a push up contest."  I will be 65 in a few weeks.  A 55 year-old ex-marine stepped up and said, "I will."  Fred and I went on stage and decided to have a little fun in front of the packed house.  I took off my shirt and flexed and Fred said, "OK," and did the same.  We did a short pose down before we settled on to the stage floor for the push up contest.  The timer said, "Go," and we hit it.  At the end of 60 seconds, I had done 78 push ups.  My marine friend did 79.  The audience cheered for both of us.  It was a cool moment.   Neither the two women nor the three teens matched either one of our totals. 

On another note, my training partner, Michael Jackson, 49, a 6' 6", 258 pounds athlete took the test for First Degree Brown Belt in Karate on Saturday.  He will learn the results next Thursday.  I'm sure he made it. 

*Weight Training* 

Weight:  153.8 (A little cheating on Sunday) 

*Hungarian Oak Leg Blast *

I held a 90 pound bar bell, my larger friend held 100 pounds and my very large friend did 110. 

Squats 
1 x 300 reps - 90 pounds (7:40 without rest) On Thursday, we go for the final session of the Blast for 8:00 without rest. 

Extensions 
2 x 30 - 90 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 10 - 90 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 30) 

Seated Calf Extensions 3 x 25 
3 x 25 - 175 pounds 

Standing Calf Raises 3 x 25 
3 x 25 - Body Weight 

Adduction 
3 x 15 - 295 

Abduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abdominal's 4 x 25 
2 x 25 Crunches 
1 x 25 Leg lifts 
1 x 25 Unassisted sit ups 

Treadmill 
30 minutes 

With 11 weeks to go, I have gotten a little more intense with my contest prep.


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 1, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 1, 2008, 12 weeks until the 2008 FAME World Championships in Toronto, June 14.*

Weight: 153.4

Today I trained solo and did a SloMo routine, where each rep had a 5 count up and a 5 count down.  I tried to lift as heavy as I could with this slow up and down pace.  It was an intense session.

Dumb Bell Bench Press
3 x 8 - 50 pound dumb bells
3 x 8 - Dips

Decline Bar Bell Press
3 x 8 - 150 pounds
3 x 8 - Dips

Incline Bar Bell Press
3 x 8 - 145 pounds
3 x 8 - Dips

Incline Dumb Bell Flies
3 x 8 - 30 pound dumb bells
3 x 8 - Dips

Triceps Pushdowns
3 x 8 - 60 pounds
3 x 8 - Pushups

Triceps Rope Pull Downs
3 x 8 - 50 pounds
3 x 8 - Pushups

30 minutes of treadmill.

I worked hard, but I would rather work with my training partner.


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 2, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 2, 2008, Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown, Toronto, June 13-15*

Weight: 152.8 (coming down nicely)

Today, training solo, I did four sets of 10 reps for four exercises.  The fifth exercise, jump rope, was 100 skips.

Unassisted Pull Ups - hammer, wide, medium and biceps grips
5 x 10 - 50 reps

Hanging Leg Lifts
5 x 10 - 50 reps

Push Ups
5 x 10 - 50 reps

Weighted Machine Crunches
5 x 10 - 50 reps

Skip Rope
5 x 100 - 500 skips

I enjoy circuit work to break up my training routine.


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 3, 2008)

*http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/03/fashion/03Fitness.html?_r=1&oref=slogin*

My 10-seconds of FAME. I am quoted in a New York Times story today about senior bodybuilding.

*Thursday, April 3, 2008, training for the 2008 FAME World Championships, Toronto, June 14*

Weight: 152.4 

*Hungarian Oak Leg Blast - Final Segment (16 of 16)*

I held a 90 pound bar bell, my larger friend held 100 pounds and my very large friend did 110. 

Squats 
1 x 350 reps - 90 pounds (8:00 without rest). Chris (100 pounds) did 348 and Michael (110 pounds) did 354. Whew!

Extensions 
2 x 30 - 90 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 10 - 90 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 30) 

Donkey Press Calf Extensions 3 x 25 
3 x 25 - 175 pounds 

Standing Calf Raises 3 x 25 
3 x 25 - Body Weight 

Adduction 
3 x 15 - 295 

Abduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abdominal's 4 x 25 
2 x 25 Crunches 
1 x 25 Leg lifts 
1 x 25 Unassisted sit ups 

Treadmill 
30 minutes 

The Hungarian Oak Leg Blast was awesome. We are going to rest this for a week or so and then do it again, with a leg press machine instead of barbells. Should be interesting. We'll start at 2:00 like the Oak.


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 4, 2008)

*Friday, April 4, 2008, Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Showdown, Toronto, June 14*

Weight: 152.6

My training partner and I celebrated his new Brown Belt in Karate by doing a good shoulders and biceps workout.

Barbell Shrugs 
3 x 10 - 185 pounds

Dumb Bell Extensions
3 x 10 - 25 pound dumb bells

Dumb Bell Laterals
3 x 10 - 25 pound dumb bells

Machine Shoulder Presses
3 x 10 - 130 pounds

Dumb Bell Curls
3 x 10 - 35 pound dumb bells

I Go You Go Barbell Curls
3 x 10 - 50 pounds

10 minutes of treadmill.

*I have been invited by CBS News to fly to New York City on Sunday to shoot a segment on Monday morning in a local NYC gym and be interviewed about senior fitness for CBS News Sunday Morning, which will air on the CBS TV Network on April 13.*


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 7, 2008)

*Monday, April 7, 2008, My New York City Adventure*

After the New York Times article on senior bodybuilding, which mentions me, appeared last Thursday, I got a call from CBS News in New York and was invited to NYC to do a follow up story for CBS News Sunday Morning, a network program that airs early each Sunday to an audience of about eight million viewers.

CBS News made all of the arrangements and I arrived in NYC on Sunday night and was met at the airport by a car and driver who dropped me off at a hotel in the City for the night. Early this morning I had breakfast with the producer to go over what he wanted to do with me. We then went to Club "H" Fitness on West 55th Street, a few blocks away from CBS and were met by a film crew from 60-Minutes who were going to do the shoot. I changed into my workout gear and went to the gym floor to began working out in front of the cameras. I did pull ups, pushups, crunches, seated rows, dumb bell curls, lats pull downs, hanging leg lifts, Arnold's, dumb bell presses and skip rope. I managed to use good weights in my workout. I did 60 pound dumb bells for the bench press and 35 pound dumb bells for the biceps curls. My rows and lats pull downs were also heavy.

Then, I did a sit down interview with Dr. Emily Senay, M.D., a CBS News health and medical correspondent who asked me several questions about our sport and about my participation in it. 

According to the producer, unless it is 'bumped' by a hot news item, my segment will appear this Sunday (April 13) in CBS News Sunday Morning as the lead story.

After the shoot and interview, I was driven back to the airport and caught a direct flight home to Birmingham, in time for dinner. 

I will be back in the gym with my training partner tomorrow morning.


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 8, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 8, 2008, Nine Weeks Until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 NGA Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 10 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada *

Weight: 151.6 

*Birmingham Steel Legs Blast Furnace- First Segment (1 of 16) *

We decided to begin another round of intense Leg work as I prepare for my first contest of the year in 10 weeks.  For the next eight weeks, we will do a version of the Hungarian Oak Legs Blast by incorporating the Leg Press instead of Bar Bell Squats.  Every thing else in the plan stays the same. 

We figure with the weight of the Leg Press sled (about 80 pounds) and the plates, with the angle we are sitting, we are lifting 60% of the total weight we have recorded and will use that calculation to figure our total lifts  

Leg Press  
1 x 63 reps - 110 pounds (2:00 without rest). On Thursday we will add :20 to the time. 

Extensions 
2 x 30 - 110 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 10 - 110 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 15) 

Seated Calf Extensions 
3 x 25 - 170 pounds 

Standing Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - Body Weight 

Adduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abdominal's 
2 x 25 Crunches 
1 x 25 Leg lifts 
1 x 25 Unassisted sit ups 

Treadmill 
30 minutes of moderate speed work 

*Be sure to check your local TV listing and watch Old Navy next Sunday on the CBS News Sunday Morning program.  They are featuring me as a senior bodybuilder in an aging and health segment. *


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 9, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 9, 2008, Training for the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, June 13-15, Toronto, Canada*

Weight: 150.6

Today my training partner and I did a bodyweight workout.

Unassisted Pull Ups
5 x 10

Push Ups
5 x 10

Hanging Leg Lifts
5 x 10

Floor Crunches
5 x 10

Unassisted Sit Ups
4 x 25

Skip Rope
4 x 100

Tread Mill
20 minutes

*Footnote to My Moment of Fame.  

In addition to my story in the New York Times on Thursday, my trip to New York City to do a story with CBS News on Monday (which will air in the CBS News Sunday Morning program on April 13), today, the local CBS TV station sent a news team to the Birmingham YMCA to interview me for their 5 PM News Program on Friday, April 11.  It has been quite a week.*


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Thursday, April 10, 2008, Nine Weeks Until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 NGA Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 10 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada *

Weight: 149.4 

*Birmingham Steel Legs Blast Furnace- Second Segment (2 of 16) *

We decided to begin another round of intense Leg work as I prepare for my first contest of the year in 10 weeks.  For the next eight weeks, we will do a version of the Hungarian Oak Legs Blast by incorporating the Leg Press instead of Bar Bell Squats.  Every thing else in the plan stays the same. 

We figure with the weight of the Leg Press sled (about 80 pounds) and the plates, with the angle we are sitting, we are lifting 60% of the total weight we have recorded and will use that calculation to figure our total lifts  

Leg Press  
1 x 75 reps - 110 pounds (2:20 without rest). On Monday we will add :20 to the time. 

Extensions 
2 x 30 - 110 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 10 - 110 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 15) 

Donkey Press Seated Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - 200 pounds 

Standing Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - Body Weight 

Adduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abdominal's 
2 x 25 Crunches 
1 x 25 Leg lifts 
1 x 25 Unassisted sit ups 

Treadmill 
30 minutes of moderate speed work 

*Be sure to check your local TV listing and watch Old Navy on Sunday (April 13) on the CBS News Sunday Morning program.  They are featuring me as a senior bodybuilder in an aging and health segment.  *


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 11, 2008)

*Friday, April 11, 2008, Nine Weeks Until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 NGA Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 10 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada.* 

Weight: 149.0 - 9.5 percent body fat with a 7 skin fold, computer-based caliper measurement.

My training partner and I worked a Paramount Rotary Station this morning, a good, fun workout.

Rotary Chest
1 x 8 - 100 pounds
1 x 8 - 115 pounds

Rotary Upper Back
1 x 8 - 100 pounds
1 x 8 - 115 pounds

Rotary Incline Chest
1 x 8 - 85 pounds
1 x 8 - 100 pounds

Rotary Lats
1 x 8 - 130 pounds
1 x 8 - 145 pounds

Rotary Shoulders
1 x 8 - 100 pounds
1 x 8 - 115 pounds

Tread Mill
30 minutes

*Please check your local TV listing and watch Old Navy on Sunday (April 13) on the CBS News Sunday Morning program. They are featuring me as a senior bodybuilder in a health and fitness segment. [/B**]*


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 14, 2008)

*Monday, April 14, 2008, 8 Weeks Until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 NGA Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 9 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada *

Weight: 149.0 

*Birmingham Steel Legs Blast Furnace- Third Segment (3 of 16) *

We decided to begin another round of intense Leg work as I prepare for my first contest of the year in 8 weeks. For the next seven weeks, we will continue a version of the Hungarian Oak Legs Blast by incorporating the Leg Press instead of Bar Bell Squats. Every thing else in the plan stays the same. 

We figure with the weight of the Leg Press sled (about 80 pounds) and the plates, with the angle we are sitting, we are lifting 60% of the total weight we have recorded and will use that calculation to figure our total lifts 

Leg Press 
1 x 100 reps - 110 pounds (3:00 without rest). On Thursday we will add :20 to the time. 

Extensions 
2 x 30 - 110 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 10 - 110 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 15) 

Seated Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - 200 pounds 

Standing Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - Body Weight 

Adduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abdominal's 
2 x 25 Crunches 
1 x 25 Leg lifts 
1 x 25 Unassisted sit ups 

Treadmill 
30 minutes of moderate speed work 

*Please visit my web site: Body Building Senior.com and click on the New York Times and CBS News logos to read the texts of the two stories on aging and fitness that featured me.   On Sunday evening in the late news, CBS 42, the local TV affiliate in Birmingham, Alabama also did a story on me that you can review at www.CBS.42.com. *


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 15, 2008, 8 Weeks Until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 NGA Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 9 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada *

Weight: 147.2 

We did a dumb bell only workout today, really fun stuff. 

Dumb Bell Bench Press 
1 x 8 - 60 pound dumb bells 
1 x 8 - 65 pound dumb bells 
1 x 8 - 75 pound dumb bells 
3 x 8 - Dips, chest dominate position 

Dumb Bell Incline Bench Press 
1 x 8 - 40 pound dumb bells 
1 x 8 - 50 pound dumb bells 
1 x 8 - 60 pound dumb bells 
3 x 8 - Dips, chest dominate position 

Dumb Bell Decline Bench Press 
1 x 8 - 50 pound dumb bells 
1 x 8 - 60 pound dumb bells 
1 x 8 - 60 pound dumb bells 
3 x 8 - Dips, chest dominate position 

Dumb Bell Flat Bench Flies 
1 x 8 - 35 pound dumb bells 
1 x 8 - 40 pound dumb bells 
1 x 8 - 40 pound dumb bells 
3 x 8 - Dips, chest dominate position 

Dumb Bell Triceps Extensions 
1 x 8 - 25 pound dumb bells 
1 x 8 - 30 pound dumb bells 
1 x 8 - 30 pound dumb bells 
3 x 8 - Dips, triceps dominate position 

Dumb Bell Triceps Kick Backs 
3 x 8 - 15 pound dumb bells 
3 x 8 - Dips, triceps dominate position 

Tread Mill 
30 minutes


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 16, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 16, 2008, 8 Weeks Until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 NGA Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 9 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada *

Weight: 146.4

We did a non-weight training workout today.

Unassisted Pull Ups
6 x 10 - 60 total

Unassisted Sit Ups
4 x 25 - 100 total

Push Ups
4 x 25 - 100 total

Hanging Leg Lifts
4 x 25 - 100 total

Machine Crunches
4 x 25 - 100 total

460 Reps.  Sweet.

30 minutes of tread mill


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 17, 2008)

*Thursday, April 17, 2008, 8 Weeks Until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 NGA Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 9 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada.*

Weight: 145.6 

*Birmingham Steel Legs Blast Furnace -Fourth Segment (4 of 16) *

We decided to begin another round of intense Leg work as I prepare for my first contest of the year in 8 weeks. For the next seven weeks, we will continue a version of the Hungarian Oak Legs Blast by incorporating the Leg Press instead of Bar Bell Squats. Every thing else in the plan stays the same. 

We figure with the weight of the Leg Press sled (about 80 pounds) and the plates, with the angle we are sitting, we are lifting 60% of the total weight we have recorded and will use that calculation to figure our total lifts 

Leg Press 
1 x 110 reps - 110 pounds (3:20 without rest). On Monday we will add :20 to the time. 

Extensions 
2 x 30 - 110 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 10 - 110 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 15) 

Donkey Press Machine Seated Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - 230 pounds 

Standing Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - Body Weight 

Adduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abdominals 
2 x 25 Crunches 
1 x 25 Leg lifts 
1 x 25 Unassisted sit ups 

Treadmill 
30 minutes of moderate speed work 

*I'm traveling to Cape Cod, Mass tomorrow to judge the 2008 OCB Spirit of America show in Hyannis on Saturday. I competed in this show in 2006 and won my age class and I judged the contest last year. *


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 20, 2008)

*Friday, Saturday and Sunday, April 18, 19 and 20, Singing and Judging at the 2008 OCB Spirit of America, Mashpee (Cape Cod), Massachusetts.*

On Friday morning, I met my training partner at the gym for our 6:30-8 AM workout. We did some shoulders, back, biceps and abdominals training.

After our workout, I drove directly to the Birmingham, Alabama airport for the flight to Atlanta and Providence, Rhode Island. I picked up my Ford Mustang rental for the drive to Cape Cod and Mashpee, where Sean and Deb Sullivanâ??????s OCB Spirit of America Bodybuilding and Figure Super Pro Qualifier competition was to be held the next day.

I competed in this show in 2006 and won my age class. Thatâ??????s where I met Sean for the first time. We had been keeping a running email connection for several months and I looked forward to finally meeting this excellent bodybuilder, promoter and cop. We became fast friends and even share the same birthday, April 28. Sean will be 43 and I will be 65. He could be my son. He calls me Pops. Ha.

In 2007 Sean invited me to judge the SOA. He invited me back this year and I gladly accepted. Both last year and this year, I was Deb and Seanâ??????s house guest. Itâ??????s much better than the host hotel. I can raid the refrigerator and drink all his protein shakes.

I arrived at the Cape Cod Nutrition Corner in Hyannis, where the registration and polygraph testing took place. The store is owned by James Carron, a promoter, pro competitor and great guy. I love his store. Itâ??????s better than any GNC I have ever visited and his prices are very good. I spent about $100 on supplements I canâ??????t find in Birmingham. Here is Jamesâ?????? web site: www.capecodnutritian.com.

More than 90 outstanding men and women athletes showed up for registration and drug testing. It was to be a height class contest with several competitors in each class.

We ended the eveningâ??????s registration as scheduled at 7 PM and returned to the house for dinner. Early next morning we loaded the trophies and athleteâ??????s goodie bags and drove to the venue at Mashpee High School. The school has a great auditorium with excellent lighting and a very good sound system. The Athleteâ??????s Meeting began at 10 AM and a little after 11, the first competitors walked on to the stage. 

From the Teens, Masters, Figure, Fitness and Open class came 96 outstanding competitors. This was an IFPA Bodybuilding and Figure Pro Qualifier and a National Qualifier for Ms. Fitness USA. Everyone brought their â?????Aâ??? game to the stage.

Prejudging lasted until 4:30 and the judges barely had time to take a break, change into Evening Show attire and return to the venue for the 5:30 PM start.

Sean asked me to sing our National Anthem a cappella to start the show and I offered my baritone version to an appreciative audience. 

The show ran very well. We were finished by 10 PM and then met at a local Pizzeria for the after party. Several new IFPA Pros showed up to enjoy their post-contest â?????snack.â???

As a former competitor in the Spirit of America and judging for the second year in a row, I have to say Sean and Deb know how to run a competition. Nice work, Guys

After hitting the pillow at midnight, I woke up at 6, left the house at 7 for my 90-minute drive from the Cape to Providence to catch my flight home. I arrived back in Birmingham in the early afternoon and spent the rest of the day working on the story Sean asked me to write about the show for BodyBuilding.com.


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 21, 2008)

*Monday, April 21, 2008, 7 Weeks Until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 NGA Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 8 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada *

Weight: 148.0   I lost a bit of control over my contest diet this weekend when I flew from Birmingham to Cape Cod to judge a bodybuilding contest.  There was no way I could maintain my strict diet during prejudging and the evening show, the after party and traveling to and from the airports.  I am on it today and am confident I will quickly get back on track. 

*Birmingham Steel Legs Blast Furnace-Fifth Segment (5 of 16) *

Leg Press (Weight is net, adjusted for the sled and angle of press) 
1 x 125 reps - 110 pounds (3:40 without rest). On Thursday we will add :20 to the time. 

Extensions 
2 x 30 - 110 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 10 - 110 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 20) 

Seated Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - 200 pounds 

Standing Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - Body Weight 

Adduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abdominal's 
2 x 25 Crunches 
1 x 25 Leg lifts 
1 x 50 Unassisted sit ups 

Treadmill 
30 minutes of moderate speed work


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 22, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 22, 2008, 7 Weeks Until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 NGA Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 8 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada *

Weight: 146.6 pounds-back on track with my contest prep diet.

Today my training partner and I started a new Body Comp workout plan that will take me to my contest in eight weeks.  It's designed for upper and lower body work in each session, lifting heavy weights with little rest between sets.

We did dead lifts, lunges, lats pull downs, seated rows, dumb bell curls, incline dumb bell bench press and a few other fun exercises.  We finished with 20 minutes of cardio and left the gym floor feeling pretty well drained.

I have added boxing (gloves against pads) to my Personal Training regimen for my clients at the YMCA. My clients love the change.  Some of them have never strapped on a pair of boxing gloves.  Boxing is a great aerobic exercise.


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 23, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 23, 2008 - 7 Weeks Until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 NGA Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 8 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada* 

Weight: 145.2 pounds-back on track with my contest prep diet.

Today we did a non-weight training body weight workout. We completed 500 reps in one hour.

Unassisted Pull Ups
10 x 10 - 100 reps

Unassisted Sit Ups
4 x 25 - 100 reps

Hanging Leg Lifts
5 x 20 - 100 reps

Push Ups
10 x 10 - 100 reps

Dips
10 x 10 - 100 reps

25 minutes of tread mill in the morning and another 35 minutes in the afternoon.


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 24, 2008)

Thursday, April 24, 2008, 7 Weeks Until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 NGA Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 8 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada 

Weight: 144.2   

Birmingham Steel Legs Blast Furnace-Sixth Segment (6 of 16) 

Leg Press (Weight is net, adjusted for the sled and angle of press) 
1 x 130 reps - 110 pounds (4.00 without rest). On Monday we will add :28 to the time and go 4:28, to celebrate my 65th birthday on April 28.

Extensions 
2 x 30 - 110 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 10 - 110 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 20) 

Donkey Press Seated Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - 230 pounds 

Standing Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - Body Weight 

Adduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abdominal's 
2 x 25 Crunches 
1 x 25 Leg lifts 
1 x 50 Unassisted sit ups 

Treadmill 
30 minutes of moderate speed work


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Friday, April 25, 2008, 7 Weeks Until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 NGA Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 8 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada *

Weight: 144.4  Body Fat 9.0

Today we did several sets of shoulders and biceps, doing 8 reps per set and lifting as heavy as we could for each set.

We also did 30 minutes of tread mill and rowing.


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 28, 2008)

*Monday, April 28, 2008, 6 Weeks Until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 NGA Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 7 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada *

Weight: 146.0   

*Birmingham Steel Legs Blast Furnace-Seventh Segment (7 of 16) *

Leg Press (Weight is net, adjusted for the sled and angle of press) 
1 x 165 reps - 110 pounds (4:28 without rest). On Thursday we will add time and go 4:40. 

*Today is my 65th Birthday.  For the past 15 years, I have had a goal to be in the best shape of my life on my Birthday.  Today, I have once again achieved that goal.  For the Legs Blast, I did 4:28 without rest and completed 165 reps to celebrate being 65 on 4/28.*

Extensions 
2 x 30 - 110 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 10 - 110 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 20) 

Seated Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - 210 pounds 

Standing Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - Body Weight 

Adduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abdominal's 
2 x 25 Crunches 
1 x 25 Leg lifts 
1 x 50 Unassisted sit ups 

Treadmill 
30 minutes of moderate speed work


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 29, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 29, 2008, 6 Weeks Until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 N.G.A. Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 7 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada *

Weight: 146.8 

I'm still carrying a little extra weight from two days of carbohydrate loading to test the current cutting diet I'm on.

*Chest and Triceps Workout*

Incline Bench Press
1 x 8 - 115 pounds
1 x 8 - 125 pounds

Decline Bench Press
1 x 8 - 135 pounds
1 x 8 - 155 pounds

Flat Bench Press
1 x 8 - 155 pounds
1 x 8 - 185 pounds

Flat Bench Dumb Bell Flies
1 x 8 - 35 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 40 pound dumb bells

Decline Triceps Extensions (Skull Crushers)
2 x 8 - 60 pound bar bell

Triceps Cable Push Downs
2 x 8 - 60 pounds

Tread Mill
30 minutes


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 30, 2008)

[B]Wednesday, April 30, 2008, 6 Weeks Until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 N.G.A. Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 7 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada [/B]

Weight: 144.5 

Today my training partner and I did a non-weight training slowmo (slow motion) day.  Each rep of every exercise had a 5 second up and 5 second down pace.  Fun stuff.  Brutal.

Slowmo Pull Ups
3 x 10

Slomo Push Ups
3 x 10

Slomo Hanging Leg Raises
3 x 10

Slomo Slant Board Crunches
3 x 10

Skip Rope
3 x 100 regular speed skips

Tread Mill
30 minutes of moderate speed


----------



## Old Navy (May 1, 2008)

*Thursday, May 1, 2008, 6 Weeks Until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 N.G.A. Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 7 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada. *

Weight: 147.0   

Birmingham Steel Legs Blast Furnace-Eights Segment (8 of 16) 

Leg Press (Weight is net, adjusted for the sled and angle of press) 
1 x 150 reps - 110 pounds (4:28 without rest). On Monday we will add :20 and go 5:00.  

Extensions 
2 x 30 - 110 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 10 - 110 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 20) 

Donkey Press Seated Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - 250 pounds 

Standing Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - Body Weight 

Adduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abdominal's 
2 x 25 Crunches 
1 x 25 Leg lifts 
1 x 50 Unassisted sit ups 

Treadmill 
30 minutes of moderate speed work


----------



## Old Navy (May 2, 2008)

*Friday, May 2, 2008, 6 Weeks Until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 N.G.A. Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 7 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada. *

Weight: 146.2 

Today my training partner and I worked back and lats: 

Cable Lats Pull Downs 
1 x 8 - 100 pounds 
1 x 8 - 110 pounds 
1 x 8 - 120 pounds 

Dumb Bell Bench Lat Pulls 
1 x 8 - 50 pounds each arm 
1 x 8 - 60 pounds each arm 
1 x 8 - 65 pounds each arm  

Dumb Bell Bench Pull Overs 
3 x 8 - 60 pounds 

Tread Mill 
30 minutes of moderate speed 

Hot Tub 
20 minutes of soaking and BSing.  It's Friday.  Yea!


----------



## Old Navy (May 5, 2008)

*Monday, May 5, 2008, 5 Weeks Until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 N.G.A. Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 6 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada. *

Weight: 146.6 (After a Re-Feed Day)   

*Birmingham Steel Legs Blast Furnace-Eights Segment (9 of 16) *

Leg Press (Weight is net, adjusted for the sled and angle of press) 
1 x 190 reps - 110 pounds (5.00 without rest). 
On Monday we will add :20 and go 5:20.  

Extensions 
2 x 30 - 110 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 10 - 110 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 20) 

Seated Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - 225 pounds 

Standing Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - Body Weight 

Adduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abdominal's 
2 x 25 Crunches 
2 x 25 Kneeling Rope Pull Downs 
1 x 50 Unassisted sit ups 

Treadmill 
30 minutes of moderate speed work


----------



## Old Navy (May 6, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 6, 2008, 5 Weeks Until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 N.G.A. Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 6 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada.* 

Weight: 146.2  

*Chest and Triceps*

Hammer Strength Equipment

Iso Lateral Bench Press
1 x 8 - 90 pounds
1 x 8 - 110 pounds
1 x 8 - 120 pounds

Iso Lateral Super Incline Press
1 x 8 - 110 pounds
1 x 8 - 140 pounds
1 x 8 - 150 pounds

Iso Lateral Wide Chess Press
1 x 8 - 200 pounds
1 x 8 - 220 pounds
1 x 8 - 230 pounds

Peck Deck
1 x 8 - 145 pounds
1 x 8 - 160 pounds
1 x 8 - 175 pounds

Triceps Cable Push Downs
1 x 8 - 65 pounds
1 x 8 - 70 pounds 
1 x 8 - 75 pounds

Cardio
Tread Mill - 20 minutes of moderate speed, no elevation


----------



## Old Navy (May 7, 2008)

*Wednesday, May 7, 2008, 5 Weeks Until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 N.G.A. Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 6 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada. *

Weight: 146.0

Today my training partner, Michael Jackson, Brown Belt Karate Man, and I did a bodyweight workout:

Unassisted Pull Ups
10 x 10 - hammer, medium, wide and biceps grips

Push Ups
4 x 25 

Crunches
4 x 25

300 Reps.  Fun Stuff.

30 Minutes of tread mill

Hot Tub - 20 Minutes - Soothing Stuff


----------



## danny81 (May 7, 2008)

Damn homie u dumb strong dog especially fo yo age.


----------



## Old Navy (May 9, 2008)

danny81 said:


> Damn homie u dumb strong dog especially fo yo age.



Dude, I'm a homie dumb strong dog for any age.  LOL


----------



## Old Navy (May 9, 2008)

*Friday, May 9, 2008, 4 Weeks Until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 N.G.A. Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 5 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada. *

Weight: 145.4 - 8.2% body fat (down from 9.3% on 4/28)

I have a cold.  I caught it at the Y for sure.  Lots of sick people working out and as much as I tried to stay sanitary, I got hit.  I took yesterday off from training, but not work.  I did a light workout today and also went to work as a Personal Trainer at the Y.  I had no choice.  If I don't train clients, I don't get paid.  I told all of my clients I was "sick" and we kept our distance and still got the job done.

My training partner and I did light shoulders and biceps this morning.  I will be back on my rigorous training schedule on Monday.

*These shots were taken today.  I am tracking well for my contest prep and believe I will come in at around 5-6% body fat for my pro show on June 14th.*


----------



## Old Navy (May 12, 2008)

*Monday, May 12, 2008, 4 Weeks Until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 N.G.A. Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 5 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada. *

Weight: 144.4 pounds  

*Birmingham Steel Legs Blast Furnace-Eleventh Segment (11 of 16) *

Leg Press (Weight is net, adjusted for the sled and angle of press) 
1 x 200 reps - 110 pounds net (5:40 without rest). 
On Thursday we will add :20 and go 6:00.  

Extensions 
2 x 30 - 110 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 10 - 110 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 20) 

Donkey Press Seated Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - 230 pounds 

Standing Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - Body Weight 

Adduction 
3 x 15 - 300 

Abduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abdominals 
2 x 25 Crunches  
2 x 25 Kneeling Rope Pull Downs  
1 x 50 Unassisted sit ups 

Treadmill 
30 minutes of moderate speed work


----------



## Old Navy (May 13, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 14, 2008, 4 Weeks Until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 N.G.A. Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 5 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada.* 

Weight: 145.2 pounds - After a Re-feed day

*Chest and Triceps Workout*

Flat Bench Dumb Bell Press/Flies
1 x 8 - 50 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 65 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 35 pound dumb bells - Flies

Incline Dumb Bell Press/Flies
1 x 8 - 50 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 55 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 40 pound dumb bells - Flies

Decline Dumb Bell Press/Flies
1 x 8 - 60 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 65 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 45 pound dumb bells - Flies

Overhead Cable Triceps Rope Pull Down
3 x 8 - 50 pounds

Reverse Grip Single Cable Triceps Pull Down
3 x 8 - 25 pounds

Barbell Skull Crushers Decline Triceps Press
3 x 8 - 60 pound bar bell

Tread Mill
30 minutes - moderate speed.  30 minutes - moderate speed in the PM.


----------



## Old Navy (May 14, 2008)

*Wednesday, May 15, 2008, 4 Weeks Until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 N.G.A. Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 5 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada. *

Weight: 143.6 pounds

*Non-Weight Training Workout - Bodyweight Session*

Hanging Leg Lifts
10 x 10

Push Ups
4 x 25

Crunches
4 x 25

Pull Ups 
5 x 10

Treadmill
30 minutes at 4.0 speed and 4.0 elevation


----------



## Old Navy (May 16, 2008)

*Thursday, May 15 and Friday, May 16, 2008, 3 Weeks Until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 N.G.A. Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 4 Weeks Until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada. *

Weight: 144.4 pounds 

*Thursday - Birmingham Steel Legs Blast Furnace-Tenth Segment (10 of 16) *

Leg Press (Weight is net, adjusted for the sled and angle of press) 
1 x 225 reps - 110 pounds net (6:00 without rest). 
On Monday we will add :20 and go 6:20. 

Extensions 
2 x 30 - 110 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 10 - 110 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 20) 

Seated Machine Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - 230 pounds 

Standing Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - Body Weight 

Adduction 
3 x 15 - 290 

Abduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abdominals 
2 x 25 Crunches 
2 x 25 Kneeling Rope Pull Downs 
1 x 50 Unassisted sit ups 

Treadmill 
30 minutes of moderate speed work

Today *(Friday)* we had a good shoulders and biceps workout.  I added cardio sessions throughout the day at my YMCA job.

As I enter my last month of contest prep I am feeling very good about my chances to do well at the FAME Worlds.  I am ahead of schedule for cutting and hardening.  I am confident that I will bring my best package ever to the stage in Toronto on June 14th.


----------



## Old Navy (May 19, 2008)

*Monday, May 19, 2008, 3 Weeks until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 N.G.A. Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 4 Weeks until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada.* 

Weight: 145.6 pounds

*Birmingham Steel Legs Blast Furnace-Eleventh Segment (11 of 16)* 

Leg Press (Weight is net, adjusted for the sled and angle of press) 
1 x 240 reps - 110 pounds net (6:20 without rest). 
On Thursday we will add :20 and go 6:40.  

Extensions 
2 x 30 - 110 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 10 - 110 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 20) 

Donkey Press Seated Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - 230 pounds 

Standing Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - Body Weight 

Adduction 
3 x 15 - 300 

Abduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abdominal's 
4 x 25 Elevated Feet Crunches  

Treadmill 
30 minutes of moderate speed, moderate elevation work including three speed splits of HITT.  I did another 30 minutes later in the day.  I am shooting for 60 minutes a day for the remainder of my contest prep.


----------



## Old Navy (May 25, 2008)

*Friday & Saturday, May 23 and 24, 2008, The 2008 NGA Magic City Bodybuilding and Figure Championships, Hoover (Birmingham), Alabama*


A full house greeted the men and women athletes at the Hoover High School Auditorium in Birmingham, Alabama on Saturday for the first-ever natural bodybuilding and figure competition held in this city. Hoover High School is famous for the MTV series "Two-A-Days," which was shot on location at the school.


On Friday evening, the athletes checked in at the Better Fitness Nutrition Center in Pelham, a store owned by the show's promoter, Jason Thornton. The athlete's that needed it were weighed to determine their class and everyone took a urinalysis test to determine their seven-year drug-free status. The NGA requires a seven-year period from use of illegal muscle enhancing drugs. 

On Saturday, Laura Tourtellot, affectionately known in the body-building world as "Turtle," started Prejudging at 11:15 AM with the Teen Class. This was followed by Men's Novice, Men's Masters, Women's Figure and the Open Men's classes. Laura kept things moving and we were finished with the morning session by 1 PM.


The Athletes returned to the Hoover Auditorium for a 4:30 meeting and then prepared for the 6:15 PM start of the Evening Show. NGA Master Pro, Scott "Old Navy" Hults kicked off the proceedings with an a capella singing of our National Anthem. He also judged the show, along with Guest Poser, NGA Pro Figure Nicole Weeks. All of the competitors brought their best to the stage in hopes of winning a coveted NGA Pro Card. Two athletes won their card that night: Eddy Smith, the Open Men's Middleweight Champion and Adrianne Egan, the Women's Figure Champion. Best Poser went to Lightweight Champion, Kennett Washington, who traveled from South Carolina for the show.


Feedback from several competitors and from the audience was very positive. The enthusiastic crowd enjoyed the friendly atmosphere and obvious camaraderie of a drug-free competition and to a person, the athletes vowed to return next year to have a go at the 2009 NGA Magic City Bodybuilding and Figure Championship, which promises to be a much bigger event.


----------



## Old Navy (May 26, 2008)

*Monday, May 26, 2008, 2 Weeks until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 N.G.A. Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 3 Weeks until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada.* 

Weight: 142.8 pounds 

My training partner and I skipped the Legs Blast workout we usually complete on Mondays and instead did a regular workout. 

Dead Lifts 
1 x 8 - 185 pounds 
1 x 8 - 195 pounds 
1 x 8 - 215 pounds 

Machine Leg Extensions 
1 x 8 - 100 pounds 
1 x 8 - 140 pounds 
1 x 8 - 175 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
1 x 8 - 100 pounds 
1 x 8 - 110 pounds 
1 x 8 - 120 pounds 

Machine Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - 200 pounds 

Tread Mill 
20 minutes 

We started at 7 AM and finished by 8:15 AM.  We trained at my YMCA and then I had three clients to train before the Y closed early for Memorial Day.  My wife and I went to the movies at 1 PM and saw the new Indiana Jones film.  Fun.  Back to regular training tomorrow.


----------



## Old Navy (May 27, 2008)

Tuesday, May 27, 2008, 2 Weeks until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 N.G.A. Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 3 Weeks until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada. 

Weight: 142.2 pounds 

Today my training partner and I worked in the weight room with dumb bells for chest and did some machine triceps exercises.

Flat Bench Dumb Bell Press
1 x 8 - 55 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 60 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 70 pound dumb bells

Incline Bench Dumb Bell Press
1 x 8 - 40 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 50 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 55 pound dumb bells

Decline Bench Dumb Bell Press
1 x 8 - 50 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 55 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 60 pound dumb bells

Dumb Bell Fly's
1 x 8 - 40 pound dumb bells - Flat Bench
1 x 8 - 40 pound dumb bells - Incline Bench
1 x 8 - 50 pound dumb bells - Decline Bench

Triceps Rope Pull Downs
1 x 8 - 70 pounds
1 x 8 - 75 pounds
1 x 8 - 90 pounds

Triceps Push Downs
1 x 8 - 80 pounds
1 x 8 - 90 pounds
1 x 8 - 100 pounds

Tread Mill
1 x 30 minutes AM
1 x 30 minutes PM

I'm looking forward to the start of my contest season in just a few short weeks.  I believe I will hit the stage on June 14th in Toronto in the best shape of my life.  This has been a good contest prep for me.  I will only lose if someone better comes along and not because I wasn't 100 percent prepared.


----------



## Old Navy (May 28, 2008)

*Wednesday, May 28, 2008, 2 Weeks until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 N.G.A. Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 3 Weeks until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada. *

Weight: 142.0 pounds 

Today my training partner and I had a bodyweight training session. 

Unassisted Pull Ups
10 x 10 - 100 reps - hammer, narrow, wide and biceps grip.

Hanging Leg Lifts
4 x 25 - 100 reps

Push Ups
4 x 25 - 100 reps

Bensen Ball Crunches (the little crunch ball sold on TV)
4 x 25 - 100 reps

Skip Rope
100 reps

Tread Mill
30 minutes AM
30 minutes PM

500 reps without touching a weight.  Nice.


----------



## Old Navy (May 29, 2008)

*Thursday, May 29, 2008, 2 Weeks until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 N.G.A. Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 3 Weeks until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada.* 

Weight: 142.0 pounds - 7.2% body fat

*Birmingham Steel Legs Blast Furnace-Sixteenth Segment (16 of 16) *

We completed this excellent Legs program and will do this program again later in the year.  Good Results!

Leg Press (Weight is net, adjusted for the sled and angle of press) 
1 x 340 reps - 110 pounds net (8.00 without rest).  My 6 foot, 6 inches tall, 255 pounds training partner did 351 reps with 120 pounds.. 
Extensions 
2 x 30 - 110 pounds 

Hamstring Curls 
3 x 10 - 110 pounds, then, each set to failure (3 x 20) 

Machine Seated Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - 200 pounds 

Standing Calf Raises 
3 x 25 - Body Weight 

Adduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abduction 
3 x 15 - 250 

Abdominals 
4 x 25 Elevated Feet Crunches   

Treadmill 
30 minutes of moderate speed AM 
30 minutes of moderate speed PM

*With my guest posing appearance in one week and my first contest of the year in two weeks, this is the last heavy legs workout I'll do until June 16th.  Then, I have two more weeks before my next show on June 28, so I will only do one week of heavy legs.*


----------



## Old Navy (May 30, 2008)

*Friday, May 30, 2008, One Week until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 N.G.A. Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and Two Weeks until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada. *

Weight: 142.0 pounds - 7.2% body fat

Today my training partner and I had a good shoulders, back and biceps workout.  We did two hard, three-sets of eight reps exercises, including machine shoulder press, machine press downs, seated rows, standing rows, shoulder rotation and biceps curls.  We then worked on my training partner's form routine for his Senior Brown Belt test tomorrow in Karate and shot some one week out photos of me in the locker room.

I'm very close to being contest ready.


----------



## danny81 (May 31, 2008)

Old Navy said:


> Dude, I'm a homie dumb strong dog for any age.  LOL



lol yah ur strong for any age but im saying for ur age ur crazy strong and shit. ur stronger then me no doubt abot that lol


----------



## danny81 (May 31, 2008)

do you do karate as well or just ur trainign partner? btw boxing is a great aerobic excericse but it is an even better anaerobic excerise. once i started boxing i started burningg fat like crazy


----------



## danny81 (May 31, 2008)

BTW if you dont mind me asking how much do you make as a personel trainer? im thinking about becoming one when i get older.


----------



## Old Navy (May 31, 2008)

danny81 said:


> BTW if you dont mind me asking how much do you make as a personel trainer? im thinking about becoming one when i get older.



A personal trainer who keeps busy at least five days a week can earn around $35,000 a year.

No, I don't study Karate.  That's my training partner's sport.  It looks like he passed his test today for Senior Brown belt and will have the opportunity to go for Red Belt by the end of the year and Black Belt sometime in 2009.  I am training him for his first bodybuilding competition next year.

Scott


----------



## danny81 (May 31, 2008)

oo thats cool thans bro. good lukc


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 2, 2008)

*Monday, June 2, 2008, One Week until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 N.G.A. Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and Two Weeks until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada.* 

Weight: 142.2 pounds

Today my training partner and I did a lower body workout.  Actually, he did a lower body workout and I acted as his personal trainer.  Since I am one week out from my guest posing appearance and two weeks out from my pro show, I am not doing any heavy legs.  I am mostly flexing my quads and doing very light leg extensions and calf raises.

Michael's Workout

Squats
1 x 8 - 185 pounds
1 x 8 - 205 pounds
1 x 8 - 225 pounds

Extensions
1 x 8 - 100 pounds
1 x 8 - 120 pounds
1 x 8 - 140 pounds

Ham Curls
1 x 8 - 100 pounds
1 x 8 - 120 pounds
1 x 8 - 130 pounds

Calf Raises
3 x 25 - 200 pounds

Tread Mill
20 minutes

I enjoyed watching my training partner workout this morning.  I will join him tomorrow for upper body.  LOL


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 3, 2008)

*Tuesday, June 3, 2008, Four Days until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 N.G.A. Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 11 Days until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada. *

Weight: 142.0 pounds

Today my training partner and I did a Upper Body Composition workout.

Incline Dumb Bell Flies
1 x 8 - 30 pounds
1 x 8 - 35 pounds

Machine Chest Press
1 x 8 - 150 pounds
1 x 8 - 170 pounds

Arnold's
1 x 8 - 30 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 35 pound dumb bells

Cable Shoulder Raise
1 x 8 - 100 pounds
1 x 8 - 120 pounds

Biceps Hammers to Curls
1 x 8 - 25 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 30 pound dumb bells

Biceps Work the Rack
1 x 10 - 25 pound dumb bells
1 x 10 - 20 pound dumb bells
1 x 10 - 15 pound dumb bells
1 x 10 - 10 pound dumb bells
(Each Arm - No rest between sets)

Tread Mill
30 minutes AM
30 minutes PM


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 4, 2008)

*Wednesday, June 4, 2008, three days until My Guest Poser Appearance at the 2008 N.G.A. Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC and 10 days until the 2008 FAME World Championships and Pro Show Down, Toronto, Canada. *

Weight: 142.0 pounds 

Today my training partner and I had a bodyweight training session. 

Unassisted Pull Ups 
10 x 10 - 100 reps - hammer, narrow, wide and biceps grip. 

Dips 
10 x 10 

Hanging Leg Lifts 
4 x 25 - 100 reps 

Push Ups 
4 x 25 - 100 reps 

Crunches 
4 x 25 - 100 reps 

Tread Mill 
30 minutes AM 
30 minutes PM 

I had my first professional spray tan applied for my Guest Posing appearance this weekend.  I'll have a second coat applied tonight and my final spray applied on Thursday night.  I should be dark enough to not need a coat of Dream Tan II for the show.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 4, 2008)

Those pull ups are impressive sir.  Good luck with guest posing


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 5, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Those pull ups are impressive sir.  Good luck with guest posing



Thanks, those pull ups have really helped my back development.  

Old Navy


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 6, 2008)

*Friday, June 6, 2008 - NGA Carolina Night of Champions, Greensboro, NC*

I left Birmingham, Alabama at 7 AM this morning and after a stop in Atlanta, arrived in Greensboro, North Carolina at noon.  The show's promoter, Marty Lotito, NGA Chairman for North Carolina, South Carolina and Tennessee, met me at the airport and drove me to our host hotel, the Marriott in town.  The 2008 NGA Carolina Night of Champions is the first-ever drug free bodybuilding show in the state.  Marty and his co-promoter, John Dabbs have done a great job with the set up.  At check in, the athletes receive a cool "goodie bag" with a t-shirt, hat, shaker bottle, and a good supply of supplements.  Nice.  For a new show, they got some good sponsors, including GNC, Family Fitness and Scivation.  All of the athletes take a polygraph to attest to being drug-free for seven years.  The venue is the old Carolina Theatre an art deco landmark in the city.  There is also a free-post party at a local club, Natty Greens, a few blocks away.  I am looking forward to judging at this show and guest posing tomorrow evening.

My training partner, Michael Jackson, received his Senior Brown Belt in Karate last evening.  Congratulations, Warrior.  Now, go get your red and then your black belt.

I'm one week out from my next Pro Show, the 2008 FAME World Championships in Toronto.  I will be ready to Rock and Roll on June 14th.


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 9, 2008)

*Monday, June 9, 2008, Five Days Until the 2008 FAME Grand Master Pro World Championships, Toronto, Canada*

Weight: 142.0

I'm really pumped about my show this Saturday.  Over the weekend I judged and guest posed at the 2008 N.G.A. Carolina Night of Champions in Greensboro, NC.  I had a great time at the show and while judging the competitors on stage, I thought about my own contest next Saturday.  I will be competing against Master Pros who are 55 years-of-age and older.  At 65, I will be giving up 10 years to the young athletes I'm competing against, but I will be ready to take them on.

Today, my training partner and I worked our chest and triceps.

Flat Bench Dumb Bell Press
1 x 8 - 50 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 55 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 60 pound dumb bells

Incline Bench Dumb Bell Press
1 x 8 - 45 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 50 pound dumb bells
1 x 8 - 55 pound dumb bells

Decline Dumb Bell Press Machine
1 x 8 - 160 pounds
1 x 8 - 180 pounds
1 x 8 - 200 pounds

Cable Cross Flies
1 x 8 - 60 pounds
1 x 8 - 70 pounds
1 x 8 - 80 pounds

Triceps Press Downs
1 x 8 - 50 pounds
1 x 8 - 60 pounds
1 x 8 - 70 pounds

Decline Bench Triceps Extensions
1 x 8 - 20 pound dumb bells
2 x 8 - 25 pound dumb bells

Slant Board Crunches
3 x 25

Tread Mill
30 minutes

I am zoned in and am in my game face contest prep mode.  It's time to get it on.


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 10, 2008)

*Tuesday, June 10, 2008, four days until the 2008 FAME World Grand Master Pro Championships, Toronto, Canada. *

Weight: 140.0 pounds 

*Body Weight Workout* 

Hanging Leg Lifts 
10 x 10 - 100 reps 

Pull Ups  
10 x 10 - 100 reps 

Push Ups 
10 x 10 - 100 reps 

Ball Crunches  
10 x 10 - 100 reps 

Skip Rope 
10 x 20 - 200 skips 

Total - 600 reps of body weight exercises. 

Tread Mill 
1 x 30 minutes 

I'm feeling great.  I look hard, lean and vascular.  I'm pumped!


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 11, 2008)

*Wednesday, June 11, 2008, three days until the 2008 FAME World Grand Master Pro Championships, Toronto, Canada. *

Weight: 139.0 Pounds.  6.4% Body Fat 

This is my last day of training before my contest this weekend.  My training partner and I worked back, biceps and shoulders. 

Seated Cable Rows 
1 x 8 - 115 pounds 
1 x 8 - 130 pounds 
1 x 8 - 145 pounds 

Lats Pull Downs 
1 x 12 - 100 pounds 
2 x 12 - 115 pounds 

Dumb Bell Shrugs 
4 x 32 - 50 pound dumb bells (four count for each rep: front, side, back, side) 

Dumb Bell Hammer to Curls Biceps 
3 x 8 - 25 pound dumb bells 

Back Against the Wall Bar Bell Curls 
1 x 8 - 40 pound bar bell 
2 x 8 - 50 pound bar bell 

Tread Mill 
30 minutes of moderate speed and moderate elevation. 

I am ready to Rock and Roll.


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 12, 2008)

*Thursday, June 12, 2008, two days until the 2008 FAME World Grand Master Pro Championships, Toronto, Canada. *

Weight: 139.6 Pounds.  6.4% Body Fat 

Today I trained my training partner and put him through a tough full-body comp workout.  

I am carbing up for my show and am enjoying the food after a few days of carb depletion.  I hope to come in hard, lean, full and in the best shape of my life for this show.  Competing in the Grand Master Pro 55+ Class, I am giving up 10 years-of-age to the other Master Pros in the competition.  I have to be at the top of my game and I am.  I will leave for Toronto at 6 AM tomorrow and will compete at 7 PM Friday evening in a Fittest Couple competition as a warm up.  My contest begins at 2:30 PM on Saturday and I will probably be on stage around 4 PM.  The third finger of my right hand is empty.  I hope to fill that finger with a FAME World Champion ring on Saturday.

Old Navy


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 14, 2008)

*2008 FAME World Championships, June 13-15, Toronto, Canada *

*Friday, June 13, 2008* 

I got up at 4 AM and left my home in Birmingham, Alabama at 5 AM for my 6 AM flight to Atlanta and on to Toronto, where I arrived at noon. 

One nice surprise was that I was upgraded to First Class on both of these flights and again on my Toronto to Atlanta leg on Sunday. Nice 

After checking in at the Novotel Toronto hotel, one of two host hotels for the FAME Worlds, I headed for the John Bassett Theatre at the Metro Toronto Convention Center to check in and attend the Athletes Meeting at 4 PM. 

After the meeting, I anxiously waited for my â?????partnerâ??? to arrive from California. Ruby Carter-Pikes a 62 year-old Master Bodybuilder and Master Figure Pro and I had agreed at the FAME North American Championships in Miami last November to enter a new category at the 2008 Worlds called, FAME Fittest Duo. The competition has two options. One is a choreographed routine set to music to show creativity, muscularity, and style and the other is called Toned Twosome,â??? mostly for models. We chose the Routine option. 

We each had the CD with our music, but had never met to work on a routine. We spoke by phone a few times to discuss what each would bring to the party. Our contest was scheduled to begin at 7 PM. Ruby was scheduled to arrive at 3 PM. After a flight delay, she showed up at 6:30. Did we panic? Nope. We are Pros. 

She changed into her posing suit and we went to a large room where other athletes were preparing for their, Figure, Fitness and Muscle Model contests. We played the CD a couple of times and discussed what we wanted to do. After 15 minutes of rehearsal, we hit the stage for our rendition of Paul McCartneyâ??????s, â?????When Iâ??????m 64.â??? We did the routine flawlessly and the audience loved it, laughing at the right places and applauding a few times during the routine. We had a great time. Many of the athletes who watched us put the routine together â?????on the flyâ??? came up and said, â?????Wow that was incredible.â??? 

There were three other young couples in the Class and as 60 + Masters, we finished in Fourth Place. We had achieved our goal of bringing the Masters Class to this new Competition. 

I returned to the hotel at around 10 PM, showered off the Dream Tan (as best as I could) and had my final meal of lean beef and rice. I cut my water when I went to bed. 

*Saturday, June 14, 2008 *

I woke up at 7:30 after a restful night and had my first portion of dried oatmeal. It wasnâ??????t as bad as I thought it would be. I was hungry. I sipped a little water and then practiced my posing and posing routine for my contest later that day. 

I became harder and leaner as the morning progressed. Itâ??????s fun to watch your contest preparation come to a successful conclusion. I was upbeat as I prepared my bag for the show. This is my 25th major contest and I have learned to relax and take my time as I get ready. 

I left the hotel at 1 PM after a pancake breakfast to add my final carbohydrate load and arrived at 1:30, an hour before the 2008 FAME Masters World Championship was to begin. 

When I arrived at the venue, I found that the show was running about an hour behind schedule. Instead of going on at 3:30, the Grand Master Pro Class didnâ??????t hit the stage until nearly 5 PM. There were four of us entered in the contest, including the first place winner in the FAME Grand Master Worlds in 2005, an athlete I have been looking to go against again. He placed Third and told me after the show, â?????Iâ??????m finished competing.â??? I was sorry to hear that. Guy was a good competitor. In what the judges called an extremely close contest, I was edged out for the Championship by a good middleweight and placed Second. 

I accomplished one of the two goals I had set for this show: I wanted to come in better than I did when I won the 2007 FAME North American Grand Master Pro Championship in Miami last November and I did. And, I wanted to win my Pro class, which I almost did. Nevertheless, to win the Silver Medal at a World Championship is pretty cool. 

*Sunday, June 15, 2008. *

After Church, I checked out of my hotel and went to the venue to watch the Advance Amateur classes compete. These are athletes who have placed in the top three in regional shows and had the opportunity here to win a FAME Pro Card. 

I left Toronto at 6 PM and arrived home at 11 PM that evening. 

Tomorrow, I begin training for my 26th show, the 2008 NPA Nationals and Masters Universe in Ft. Lee, Virginia on June 28, where I will try to win my fourth Pro Card.


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 17, 2008)

*Tuesday, June 17, 2008, 11 days until the 2008 NPA Nationals and Masters Universe Pro Qualifier, Ft. Lee, VA.

Body Building Senior Photo Gallery 2007*

I have posted some stage shots from the 2008 FAME Grand Master Pro World Championships in Toronto on June 14.  In a very close contest, I won the Silver Medal in my fourth Pro Show.

Today my training partner and I worked legs and calves for the first time in two weeks.  It was good to get back to heavy lifting.  We did heavy sets of squats, extensions, leg curls and calve raises.  We followed that with 100 crunches and 30 minutes of tread mill.

I have about a week and a half to prepare for my final contest of the first half of the year.  After the NPA show in Virginia, I will take some time off from competing to prepare for two Pro Shows in Florida in November.


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 18, 2008)

*Wednesday, June 18, 2008, 10 Days Until the 2008 N.P.A. Nationals and Masters Universe Pro Qualifier, Ft. Lee, Virginia. *

Weight: 141.0 

Today my training partner and I left the weights in the rack and did a bodyweight workout. 

Unassisted Pull Ups 
10 x 10 - 100 reps (wide, narrow, hammer and biceps grips) 

Rotating Handle Push Ups 
10 x 10 - 100 reps 

Hanging Leg Lifts 
10 x 10 - 100 reps 

Bensen Ball Crunches 
10 x 10 - 100 reps 

Skip Rope 
10 x 25 skips - 250 reps 

Tread Mill 
20 minutes of moderate speed, moderate elevation work 

I'm looking hard, lean and cut as I prepare for my show next week.  I am fully recovered from the FAME Worlds and an looking forward to hitting the stage again on June 28th.  As it will be my final contest of the first half of the year, I'm really looking forward to dumping my face in the food trough.


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 19, 2008)

*Thursday, June 19, 2008, Nine Days Until The 2008 N.P.A. Nationals and Masters Universe Pro Qualifier, Ft. Lee, Virginia *

Weight: 140.6

Today my training partner and I worked on back, lats, shoulders and biceps.  We did two sets of two exercises, 8-10 reps each, for each body part.  We lifted as heavy and as slowly as we could, holding at the top of each rep.  We ended our session with 100 crunches and 30 minutes on the tread mill.

Michael, my training partner, is driving with me from Birmingham, Alabama to Ft. Lee, Virginia.  He plans on competing next year and wants to see and feel the whole experience of contest prep, the last week and the last two days before a show.  

We will enjoy eating our way back home on Sunday.


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Friday, June 20, 2008, One Week Until the 2008 N.P.A. Nationals and Masters Universe Pro Qualifier, Ft. Lee, Virginia*

Weight: 141.0 - After a Re-Feed Day

Today my training partner and I did a legs workout.  Since I am one week away from my next contest, I did a very light legs workout while my partner kicked butt with his.

I am very keyed up about the Natural Physique Association (N.P.A.) show.  Last year, I tied for First and lost in the tie-breaker, "leaving" my N.P.A. Pro Card on the stage.  I am determined to bring my Pro Card home this time.  I will bring a better package to the show than I did last year.  I will not tie again.


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 23, 2008)

Monday, June 23, 2008, Five Days Until the 2008 NPA Nationals and Masters Universe Pro Qualifier, Ft. Lee, Virginia

Weight: 140.0

Today my training partner and I played around with the Advance GH/HITT Cardio Training Plan that we will begin working after my contest this weekend. Michael and I are driving from Birmingham, Alabama to Ft. Lee, Virginia on Friday for the show.

My contest prep is going well and I believe I will be better than I was at the FAME Worlds on June 14. I am trying for my fourth Pro Card at the N.P.A. contest.


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 24, 2008)

*Tuesday, June 24, 2008, Four Days Until the 2008 Natural Physique Association (N.P.A.) Nationals and Masters Universe Pro Qualifier, Ft. Lee, Virginia *

Weight: 139.0 

I am ready now and will hold it all together until stage time on Saturday.  I'm feeling great and I'm really excited about this show.  I have been waiting for a year to come back to this venue.  Last year, I tied for First and won Best Poser.  This year, I am going to place First and win Best Poser...at least, that's the plan.  Ha, ha. 

Today my training partner and I worked the second day of our post-contest training plan, Advance GH and HITT Cardio.  We did biceps and triceps.  This plan is about reps to failure or near failure.  It's tough but fun.  I'm looking forward to training hard for my next two Pro Shows later this year.


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 25, 2008)

*Wednesday, June 25, 2008, Three Days Until the 2008 Natural Physique Association (N.P.A.) Nationals and Masters Universe Pro Qualifier, Ft. Lee, VA*

Weight: 137.0 - Body Fat 6.8%

I'm taking is real easy.  Today I did a few body weight exercises and a slow walk on the tread mill.  After the workout, I did a full-body shave and exfoliation to prepare for my first of two professional spray tans.  I will apply Dream Tan II on top of the two sprays before the contest.

Last evening, I had my first Artist Model session at the Forstall Art Center in Homewood, Alabama.  I posed in my posing suit for one male and eight female artists who worked in acrylic, pencil and oil to capture the male anatomy on canvas.  I had to do several two-minute poses, two five-minute poses and three 20-minute poses.  For the longest ones I chose to pose as Rodan's The Thinker sculpture.  It worked.  I got to sit during the hour.  After the session I was asked if I would come back again.  The artists work with live models once a week.  I got paid for my time.  So now I can add 65 Year-Old Buff Artist Model to my resume.  Ha, ha.


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 26, 2008)

*Thursday, June 26, 2008, Two Days Until The 2008 Natural Physique Association (N.P.A.) Nationals and Masters Universe Pro Qualifier, Ft. Lee, Virginia*

Weight: 138.6  Body Fat 6.8%  No Weight Training or Cardio Today.

I am carbing up and enjoying every bit of it.  Ha, ha.  I'm ready to get it on.  This one's mine to Win.  I am bringing my best-ever physique to the stage on Saturday.  Last year, I tied for First and lost my Pro Card in the tie-breaker at this show.  I'm not driving 11 hours on Friday from Birmingham, Alabama to Ft. Lee, Virginia to come home on Sunday with another Second Place trophy.  I never worry about who else is going to show up.  I have no control over that.  I want 'them' to worry about me showing up for this one.  LOL.

Old Navy


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 30, 2008)

*The NPA 2008 Nationals and Si-Flex Masters Universe Bodybuilding & Fitness/Figure Championships Pro Qualifier, Ft. Lee, Virginia, June 28. *

Results: 

NPA Masters Universe Grand Master 60+ - 2nd Place 
NPA Nationals Open Men's Lightweight - 4th Place 
Best Poser - I have won Best Poser in competitions at ages 61, 62, 63, 64 and now at 65. 

For the second time this season, I have been in the best condition of my life for a contest. I hit the stage at 140 pounds and 6% body fat. I was hard, lean, muscular, vascular, symmetrical, well tanned and groomed and posed my butt off and for the second time in a row, I lost to a guy who was less conditioned, less muscular, less cut, less vascular, much less symmetrical, less well tanned and groomed and not as good a poser, but HE WAS BIGGER. He was an inch shorter than me and was about 15 pounds heavier. 

The message is clear. The judges were looking for size, not symmetry, size, not definition, size, not vascularity, size, not muscularity. In this show, In my opinon, shared by others, they also awarded a large heavyweight the Overall against a much more defined, muscular, symmetrical middle weight. 

Because of these results, I have made a decision to stop competing for the rest of the year and the first half of next year. I am taking the next 12 months to add lean mass and not diet and cut for a guest posing appearance or contest. I will lift hard and add enough muscle mass to be able to stand on the stage next June and win my class. 

Since I am not going to be training for a show anytime soon, I'm going to end this journal now and start a new journal when I begin my contest prep for my next show in 2009. This journal was called, "Fourth Year Student: My Senior Year," playing on the idea of this being my fourth year of competing as a senior and student of the sport. My new journal will be called, "Getting My Kicks On Route 66" as I compete in my 66th year. 

I will continue to post on this site and add my comments to the dialogue as appropriate. 

Thank you for your interest. 

Old Navy


----------

